# The Ludicrous Overpriced Kijiji and Craigslist Thread



## KhuliLoachFan

Please post ludicrous "for sale" ads (aquarium related) from Kijiji here.

* ad no longer available *
Here's a doozy. $250 for a whopping TEN gallon tank and accessories. Note that there isn't even a stand included, or a decent quality filter.

I think this guy thinks his used fish net alone is worth $50. The high price of aquarium accessories and knick-knacks lets some people think that because they were fish-keepers for a year, and spent $10 a week on gadgets and consumables at Big Als, that when they cash out, they should help some newbie out by having him recoup their entire 1 year of hobby costs, by buying their pile of leftovers for about 10 times what it's worth.

W


----------



## ryno1974

I buy a lot of stuff off Kijiji, and you are right -there are some outrageous prices on there. I see guys selling 75 gallon setups with gaudy decorations and ugly gravel for over $1,000. One guy was selling 2 red eared sliders in a 0 gallon tank (would need at least a 75, but thats another story) for $200. He stated that "turtles this size ell for well over $100 in pet stores" which is not true. Little turtles sell for between 20 and 30, adult turtles are more like 10-15 from a store, free if you look around.

I have also taken to asking people for the dimensions of their tanks when they list a 50gallon tank with apicture that is clearly not even close. Then I go the an online volume calculator and let them know the real size. 

If you have patience there re some good deals out there though - you just have to be willing to look through the garbage to get there.


----------



## Ciddian

Pppssftttt well over 100 for a red ear. please. LOL


----------



## clubsoda

Check out this tank, can't be more than 29 gallons, and the ads been around for about 4 years

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ192717500


----------



## bae

Ciddian said:


> Pppssftttt well over 100 for a red ear. please. LOL


There's a well-established feral colony of red-ears in Grenadier Pond in High Park.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Holy crow. That person sure is persistent. $575 for a 29G and an UGLY stand.

W


----------



## vrb th hrb

alot of it is people buying a tank/setup, trying to keep an aquarium for six months, failing because they didnt bother to look into cycling, then trying to sell it off AND make money on it.......

i like the one add i saw for an eheim 2213, no media, used for 120$

i can get it new, with media online for 130$


----------



## carmenh

LOL, there was a guy last year trying to sell a medium sized hex tank. He'd post it often at $395 almost every day for several months, then all of a sudden he'd post it at $450 for a few weeks, then back to $395. Maybe he thought that then people would think it was a bargain? Oh well, it was good for a laugh...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

It is also cheering that there aren't that many stupid people out there, or the ad would have gone away. (someone bought it! a deal at $395!)

W


----------



## boostie

KhuliLoachFan said:


> It is also cheering that there aren't that many stupid people out there, or the ad would have gone away. (someone bought it! a deal at $395!)
> 
> W


Yes, total agreed.... one must careful.There is lots of scam out there on Craig List and Kijiji website. It no regulated and sell stuff and junk out there.


----------



## Byronicle

unfortunately i felt for one of these things. but it wasn't until i made an account on GTA aquaria that i started to see the real deals and sometimes steals


----------



## clubsoda

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Holy crow. That person sure is persistent. $575 for a 29G and an UGLY stand.
> 
> W


stand is not included its sitting on a table or some sort


----------



## ryno1974

Here is another one. Check out what the "new in store" price they list is. I can buy a new setup and a used truck to haul it in for that price.

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-a...inet-filter-fish-and-more-W0QQAdIdZ183217776#


----------



## Tbird

I like how they've set up the lighting. Looks like atinic on one side and a regular buld on the other. LOL.

I'm sure that stand is worth .... hmmmmm....can't even use it as firewood. It's painted. LOL.


----------



## dl88dl

Here is one for a 12" Pike cichlid and the price has been reduced. I pickup one up around the same size at a lfs in Oshawa for $10 tax included. This Ad has been on Kijiji for months.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...d-for-Sale-Price-Reduction-W0QQAdIdZ194739156


----------



## gucci17

There's also the 90 gal bowfront with a _small _leak. That one has been on there for over a year easy lol


----------



## dl88dl

Here is one that they are selling and calling a regular Jack Dempsey an electric blue Jack Dempsey:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-liv...electric-blue-Jack-Dempsey-W0QQAdIdZ195501115


----------



## Mr Fishies

dl88dl said:


> Here is one that they are selling and calling a regular Jack Dempsey an electric blue Jack Dempsey:
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-liv...electric-blue-Jack-Dempsey-W0QQAdIdZ195501115


I hate when people try to sell fish with dents and scratches as if they're new. Nice to know it's in "mint" condition at least - even if it is the wrong "model".


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220

Here's someone trying to sell a 5 gallon setup for three figures:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...th-EVERYTHING-included-NEW-W0QQAdIdZ195572023

''a new setup would be 150 easy!''
(a 5gal starter kit at walmart is 30.)



ryno1974 said:


> Check out what the "new in store" price they list is. I can buy a new setup and a used truck to haul it in for that price.
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-a...inet-filter-fish-and-more-W0QQAdIdZ183217776#


LOL


----------



## dl88dl

tropicalfishlover1220 said:


> Here's someone trying to sell a 5 gallon setup for three figures:
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...th-EVERYTHING-included-NEW-W0QQAdIdZ195572023
> 
> ''a new setup would be 150 easy!''
> (a 5gal starter kit at walmart is 30.)
> 
> LOL...he needs to make some money so he can go to Kingston for his studies


----------



## Flazky

gucci17 said:


> There's also the 90 gal bowfront with a _small _leak. That one has been on there for over a year easy lol


actually. shouldnt the leak be an easy fix? Ive been seeing that one a lot. I admit the price is kinda stupid for a leaking tank but why doesnt he just fix it..-.-;


----------



## mr_brixs

gucci17 said:


> There's also the 90 gal bowfront with a _small _leak. That one has been on there for over a year easy lol


haha i know its been a while.. actually i called the guy and try to bargain but he wont give it away so nevermind...


----------



## UnderTheSea

Flazky said:


> actually. shouldnt the leak be an easy fix? Ive been seeing that one a lot. I admit the price is kinda stupid for a leaking tank but why doesnt he just fix it..-.-;


to get a true good seal you basically have to remove all silicone and start fresh. You want the silicone to act as one seam all around and not independent seals. Depending on where it is and how much it is leaking you probably could get away with just patching it up.l


----------



## shadow_cruiser

amazing deal 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...w-EVERYTHING-included-MINT-W0QQAdIdZ195907019


----------



## Flazky

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...r-Glass-Fish-Tank-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ195923436

HOLY CRAP LIKE NEW CONDITION!!! ROFL!!!!

Wow and this one says never used...when there is sand in it..from the same person..

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...BAAAAAgAAAAAdzWUA12wva+xFs/A+9nHVo9H0/eK3cqY*


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Flazky said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...r-Glass-Fish-Tank-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ195923436
> 
> HOLY CRAP LIKE NEW CONDITION!!! ROFL!!!!


Oh my, I've never seen calcium build up like that before


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

That's an insane amount of hard-water mineral buildup. Wow!

Like new. Heck, there's five years of dirt on the stand, too.

W


----------



## carmenh

LOL he's probably looking at all the hits his ad is getting and getting excited about all the interest


----------



## Aquatic Designs

People are entitled to sell for whatever price they like. You don't have to buy it.


----------



## AquaNeko

Not sure if this is overpriced. If it was cleaned that algae would not be on there. Dunno if $50 is over priced or it it's more worth $35.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/1672089174.html


----------



## shadow_cruiser

AquaNeko said:


> Not sure if this is overpriced. If it was cleaned that algae would not be on there. Dunno if $50 is over priced or it it's more worth $35.
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/1672089174.html


I would say maybe $30 at best. You can get a brand new Tetra 10 gallon Deluxe Kit from Aquatic Kingdom for $40 + tax


----------



## AquariAM

bae said:


> There's a well-established feral colony of red-ears in Grenadier Pond in High Park.


And it is perfectly legal to collect these as they are invasive species.
If you want turtles for 'lookin at' in the wild, there are a lot of painted turtles at the Brick Works on the Bayview extension. These are not legal to collect though AFAIK.


----------



## dl88dl

Here is a 10"-12" Red Devil for $75.00 and most lfs sells them for $20 to $40 -

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Red-devil-W0QQAdIdZ196178187


----------



## AquaNeko

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Baby-Zebra-Danio-Fish-W0QQAdIdZ196311636



> My Zebra Danio Fish have had babies.
> I dont have room in my tank to keep them so I am hoping to find homes for them. If your interested please email me at [email protected].
> 
> I am seling them for 2.00 each or 3 for 5.00.


IIRC BA's sells them for around 3 for $1.99 @ ~1/2-3/4 inch


----------



## AquaNeko

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...two-tiers-36-x-12-5-for-50-W0QQAdIdZ196463361



> Metal aquarium, fish tank stand, two tiers, 36" x 12.5", for $50.
> 
> The foam set on bottoms of the tanks are not included.
> 
> Call 647-428-6055 and leave message.


DOes not look like it is heavy duty or sturdy enough to take a 36" profile tank.

I'd be worried double tanking it given you'll have ~600lbs stressing it.

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## Aquatic Designs

That stand can handle the weight. It is actually an aquarium stand made by pennplax I believe.

And that aquarium chart(http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm) is grossly inaccurate. Some of the weights are not right and they have a 150 and a 180 listed at the same weight yet the 180 is bigger and with thicker glass.


----------



## bae

AquaNeko said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Baby-Zebra-Danio-Fish-W0QQAdIdZ196311636
> 
> IIRC BA's sells them for around 3 for $1.99 @ ~1/2-3/4 inch


2.00 each or 3 for 5.00 doesn't sound unreasonable to me. The fish are locally raised in local water, and haven't been exposed to all the stress shipping involves as well as all the exposure to diseases and parasites in the distribution chain. True, zebra danios are tough, but they can carry undesirable organisms into your tank even if they aren't sick (yet) themselves.

Maybe her fish are larger, too.


----------



## fishclubgirl

I agree with you on this. Also keep in mind, she's taking the time to have people over to her house, respond to ads, etc.. I would rather pay more for a locally raised fish and support the hobbyists too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CRA2009

http://oshawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-2-Albino-Oscars-W0QQAdIdZ196954317

wow!!!! what a deal


----------



## dl88dl

CRA2009 said:


> http://oshawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-2-Albino-Oscars-W0QQAdIdZ196954317
> 
> wow!!!! what a deal


Best deal so far LOL


----------



## CRA2009

dang

if i knew they were going for that much i wouldn't have sold the ones i had

lol....ez $600 for 4 of them


----------



## fishclubgirl

Sorry, I couldn't find the ad but there's someone out here who's selling 2 pepper cories for 20 dollars. They're sold in the pet store for 4 dollars so these must be some special fish!!


----------



## AquariAM

dl88dl said:


> Best deal so far LOL


HAHA that's great. $150 Oscars. I love how some people think you can actually go "Ok, so I had that tabby cat for six years... that's about 1800 cans of fancy feast... times seventy two cents per caaannn... then it ate some dry food... kitty litter.... had to get it spayed there...

$3900 for the cat"


----------



## fishclubgirl

My cat's from the SPCA and my parents got her for me so technically she's cost me her vet bills,food and a couple of bettas she ate. How much would I sell her for.... priceless, not for sale!!


----------



## AquariAM

fishclubgirl said:


> My cat's from the SPCA and my parents got her for me so technically she's cost me her vet bills,food and a couple of bettas she ate. How much would I sell her for.... priceless, not for sale!!


When I was about 12, and very much into snakes, I heard a story from a lady that had a big collection of colubrids (rat snakes, king snakes, etc) and a cat. One day, the cat figured out how to get the lids off the snake tanks, killed them all and displayed them in a 'gift' pile at the entrance of the house, kind of like my cat does with mice in the back yard. I usually get about five a week in a neat little group near the back door.

I think she said it was about six snakes. That's about $700 extra for the cat right there.


----------



## Fish_Man

other thing I've notice was people selling used accessories for the price in store.... why wouldn't I go to the store to get a brand new one and has warranty on it.


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> other thing I've notice was people selling used accessories for the price in store.... why wouldn't I go to the store to get a brand new one and has warranty on it.


Selling used accessories for the same price as new is a great deal LOL
For example you buy a brand new filter for $100 and used it for 10 years and the amount of electricity used was around $100 and the amount of media used was $100 that is a total of $300 on sale for $100...sweet deal


----------



## Fish_Man

anyone find any outrageous price on kijiji or craiglist?


----------



## AquaNeko

10gal starter kit $80 w/2 goldies and a otocat. 6months warranty as well.

Yah I think it fits the overpriced slot.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/gms/1694272095.html



> Fish Tank (MOVING SALE) - $80 (Victoria Park /Sheppard Ave)
> Date: 2010-04-15, 8:32PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> We are selling 10 Gallon fish tank (starter kit) with :1 Otocinclus maculipinnis ( fish - nurse, they carefully cleaned glass aquarium, plants and stones from algae) and 2 goldfishes. The fish tank was purchased 6 month ago from "Big Al's and still under warranty, proof of purchase will be provided.
> Local pick up only (no delivery)


----------



## Mr Fishies

AquaNeko said:


> 10gal starter kit $80 w/2 goldies and a otocat. 6months warranty as well.
> 
> Yah I think it fits the overpriced slot.
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/gms/1694272095.html


More like they're holding them hostage and looking for ransom. Water looks like something from the bowl of a urinal that won't flush.


----------



## AquaNeko

Mr Fishies said:


> More like they're holding them hostage and looking for ransom. Water looks like something from the bowl of a urinal that won't flush.


Dunno.. could be the stained wood background there to be fair. If it was a white background and it was that water stain then yah ok I'd give it that as I don't think they would have soaked driftwood in there given the otocat in there.


----------



## Fish_Man

AquaNeko said:


> 10gal starter kit $80 w/2 goldies and a otocat. 6months warranty as well.
> 
> Yah I think it fits the overpriced slot.
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/gms/1694272095.html


LOL 

Those starter kits are about $70 at Big als.. and the water condition looks pretty good (I take it he didn't clean it for the 6 months he had it.)


----------



## AquariAM

The brutal english we're exposed to on a daily basis in a 60% FOB immigrant city used to be funny but now it's just pissing me off

*fish - nurse, they carefully cleaned glass aquarium*

What the hell language do you speak where a nurse cleans glass?


----------



## Fish_Man

AquariAM said:


> The brutal english we're exposed to on a daily basis in a 60% FOB immigrant city used to be funny but now it's just pissing me off
> 
> *fish - nurse, they carefully cleaned glass aquarium*
> 
> What the hell language do you speak where a nurse cleans glass?


 haha nurse


----------



## Riceburner

it doesn't piss me off....well, ok it does, but I just shake my head and let it slide off.....now the same thing at work in the IT industry...that bugs me to no end. Especially if I have to convert what they are trying to say into action.


----------



## Mr Fishies

I feel your pain. It _is_ possible to have your ear sprained...who knew?


----------



## dl88dl

Here is a setup for $475 and looks to be a 35gal or smaller and the stand don't even fit -

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-including-all-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ199504687


----------



## ryno1974

35 gallon BEFORE the 8 inches of gravel. Now a 20 gallon


----------



## Fish_Man

ryno1974 said:


> 35 gallon BEFORE the 8 inches of gravel. Now a 20 gallon


haha its not for fish in that tank.. its for anything that wants to dig into gravel


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

There's enough gravel in that tank for four tanks of that size.

W


----------



## Fish_Man

maybe you're suppose to find treasure in that gravel when you siphon the tank.


----------



## AquaNeko

ryno1974 said:


> 35 gallon BEFORE the 8 inches of gravel. Now a 20 gallon


Hey Ryno,

Did you get my PM's? I sent yah two.


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> maybe you're suppose to find treasure in that gravel when you siphon the tank.


You might be on to something...gold bars?...this will justify the asking price


----------



## Fish_Man

dl88dl said:


> You might be on to something...gold bars?...this will justify the asking price


gold bars.... maybe not.. but maybe a lot of fish poo


----------



## Fish_Man

heres another one.. buts its not the overprice that is the problem....but its the amount of fishes in that 1 gallon tank

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...arium-Fish-All-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ199952579


----------



## carmenh

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Fully-Stocked-Fish-Tanks-W0QQAdIdZ199193111

This one's good. The FW tanks are lovely, and I'm sure he has a pile of cash invested in them but still, $5000???? Not gonna happen...

And the little 5g saltwater... Glass anemones, really? Aiptasia is the more common name, and hate to break it to you, dude, most folks don't want em! (Still it's a cute tank, I think it's the discontinued AG bowfront that is glass, not acrylic. If it were in my area, I'd buy it just for the tank and tube worm and nuke everything else)


----------



## Fish_Man

carmenh said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Fully-Stocked-Fish-Tanks-W0QQAdIdZ199193111
> 
> This one's good. The FW tanks are lovely, and I'm sure he has a pile of cash invested in them but still, $5000???? Not gonna happen...
> 
> And the little 5g saltwater... Glass anemones, really? Aiptasia is the more common name, and hate to break it to you, dude, most folks don't want em! (Still it's a cute tank, I think it's the discontinued AG bowfront that is glass, not acrylic. If it were in my area, I'd buy it just for the tank and tube worm and nuke everything else)


the saltwater one isn't bad but the one for $5000.... i dunno about that one


----------



## AquariAM

carmenh said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Fully-Stocked-Fish-Tanks-W0QQAdIdZ199193111
> 
> This one's good. The FW tanks are lovely, and I'm sure he has a pile of cash invested in them but still, $5000???? Not gonna happen...
> 
> And the little 5g saltwater... Glass anemones, really? Aiptasia is the more common name, and hate to break it to you, dude, most folks don't want em! (Still it's a cute tank, I think it's the discontinued AG bowfront that is glass, not acrylic. If it were in my area, I'd buy it just for the tank and tube worm and nuke everything else)


http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/100417/195r7/7328dmf_20.jpeg

What a retarded setup. Let's put ten gallons of bioballs in a setup that has absolutely no excess nitrogenous products to use the bioballs in the first place!

Who puts a sump on a fast growth co2 injected tank? Seriously? It's retarded.


----------



## Fish_Man

AquariAM said:


> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/100417/195r7/7328dmf_20.jpeg
> 
> What a retarded setup. Let's put ten gallons of bioballs in a setup that has absolutely no excess nitrogenous products to use the bioballs in the first place!
> 
> Who puts a sump on a fast growth co2 injected tank? Seriously? It's retarded.


the type of person that gets sucked into buying all that stuff thinking its useful?


----------



## Fishfinder

More gravel= less water changes???


----------



## Fish_Man

Heres another one

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/1706002606.html


----------



## BKTruong

okay guys I'm just going to end this thread here and now..

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-sports-bikes-fish-tanks-and-fish-W0QQAdIdZ199822743


----------



## CRA2009

ok, i know this ad is not about fish but check this ad out for the most expensive dog yet.

http://timmins.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-Shizu-Mix-W0QQAdIdZ187847414


----------



## Windowlicka

Not fish-related, not Kijiji, not ludicrously priced, but it's tenuously linked and worth a read/giggle nonetheless...!

I'd buy this for my son and hold it for the next 4 years 'til he's old enough to drive it just based on this ad alone!

(be advised - if this ad were a trailer for a movie it would be rated 14+ due to a smattering of profanity and a couple of terms that might be deemed offensive...)

http://semo.craigslist.org/cto/1672654758.html


----------



## Ciddian

CRA2009 said:


> ok, i know this ad is not about fish but check this ad out for the most expensive dog yet.
> 
> http://timmins.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-Shizu-Mix-W0QQAdIdZ187847414


Are the koi made of gold?!


----------



## ryno1974

Maybe not too overpriced, but a grand with no pictures? Not much a salesman...........

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-o...-aquarium-and-Rare-Piranha-W0QQAdIdZ200579420


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta

Windowlicka said:


> Not fish-related, not Kijiji, not ludicrously priced, but it's tenuously linked and worth a read/giggle nonetheless...!
> 
> I'd buy this for my son and hold it for the next 4 years 'til he's old enough to drive it just based on this ad alone!
> 
> (be advised - if this ad were a trailer for a movie it would be rated 14+ due to a smattering of profanity and a couple of terms that might be deemed offensive...)
> 
> http://semo.craigslist.org/cto/1672654758.html


I had a good laugh


----------



## Fish_Man

Ciddian said:


> Are the koi made of gold?!


They aren't made of gold but they poop gold tho.. so eventually you will make your money back....


----------



## Joeee

Fish_Man said:


> They aren't made of gold but they poop gold tho.. so eventually you will make your money back....


No, the ad says that it poops diamonds and throws up gold, get your facts straight.


----------



## Fish_Man

I didn't read the fine print


----------



## brapbrapboom

Windowlicka said:


> Not fish-related, not Kijiji, not ludicrously priced, but it's tenuously linked and worth a read/giggle nonetheless...!
> 
> I'd buy this for my son and hold it for the next 4 years 'til he's old enough to drive it just based on this ad alone!
> 
> (be advised - if this ad were a trailer for a movie it would be rated 14+ due to a smattering of profanity and a couple of terms that might be deemed offensive...)
> 
> http://semo.craigslist.org/cto/1672654758.html


This is a good night starter lol.

Best parts are:

It has no A/C, so you'll know he's suffering every time you get mad at him. Pretty satisfying. It'll bring a smile to your face too, to know he's rolling around looking like a ****** in a Ford Focus.

So buy this car for your kid. You won't regret it

This guy is genius!!!


----------



## AquaNeko

brapbrapboom said:


> This is a good night starter lol.
> 
> Best parts are:
> 
> It has no A/C, so you'll know he's suffering every time you get mad at him. Pretty satisfying. It'll bring a smile to your face too, to know he's rolling around looking like a ****** in a Ford Focus.
> 
> So buy this car for your kid. You won't regret it
> 
> This guy is genius!!!


  

No radio would also be good as well. Dunno.. as a A to B car who cars what you drive. If the kid dropped some knobby grippers on the car it can light offroad (mind you 2x4 so spinage in the thick of it)).

Maybe it's my MadMax/Cyberpunk side coming out but I'd be sawing the roof off and and adding a standing roll bar off the back and mounting a gravity feed loader pneumatic high FPS ball bearing DIY lead chucker with small compressing and tank, omni & directional DIY wifi/bluetooth range antenna, strip some vests to stuff the doors, wire up a DIY LED array panel of Cree MC-E 60 x 900lm LEDs for a 45,000lm  search light , and probably a wood gasifiser in that while rolling out on patrol but that's just me.  Drop a few thermoelectric peltiers on those LED's to 
power some cooling fans as well.

Hehe....


----------



## Fish_Man

oooo another one!!

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/1711278295.html

T5 HO for saltwater as he stated is about $100 at BA... so somehow the rest of the things is worth $900... intersting...


----------



## carmenh

OMG he needs serious meds if he thinks he's getting anywhere near a grand for that!

Carmen


----------



## Fish_Man

looks nice

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ndrycal-Aquarium-FIsh-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ201852028


----------



## Fish_Man

I don't know much about Cichlid but 6 of them in a 10 gallon tank?

Don't Cichlid need a pretty big tank?

At least I know the other puffer in there needs at least a good 10 gallon tank on its own.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fluval-EDGE-Fish-tank-and-Fishes-for-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ201937323


----------



## Ciddian

aaannnd a puffer.. Yikes.


----------



## AquariAM

Fish_Man said:


> I don't know much about Cichlid but 6 of them in a 10 gallon tank?
> 
> Don't Cichlid need a pretty big tank?
> 
> At least I know the other puffer in there needs at least a good 10 gallon tank on its own.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fluval-EDGE-Fish-tank-and-Fishes-for-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ201937323


I hate these morons that put something like this together then put sea shells all around it like 'ya man Im so into nature' then they don't know **** from tar when it comes to taking care of it. Fake nature likers are right down there with squeegie kids man.


----------



## Joeee

AquariAM said:


> I hate these morons that put something like this together then put sea shells all around it like 'ya man Im so into nature' then they don't know **** from tar when it comes to taking care of it. Fake nature likers are right down there with squeegie kids man.


The best parts:

"LIKE BRAND NEW"

and

"6 bright and vivid coloured african Cichlid and 1 green and yellow spotted puffer fish"

I'm almost certain that Cichlids are freshwater, the puffer needs at least 10G (and maybe at least brackish).

Considering that the tank is only a week old, that's overstocking it.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Oh boy.

Puffers with African cichlids. One week old tank and then then he's off onto a Salt-Water adventure. That's going to go well. For sure. 



W


----------



## AquariAM

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> Puffers with African cichlids. One week old tank and then then he's off onto a Salt-Water adventure. That's going to go well. For sure.
> 
> 
> 
> W


Stupid people are their own judge and executioner. Its fun to watch.


----------



## drknight

AquariAM said:


> Stupid people are their own judge and executioner. Its fun to watch.


maybe they will be stupid enough to buy this

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ea-Aquarium-Tank-Nano-Reef-W0QQAdIdZ203099784


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

$1250 for a disastrous nano that sent the guy packing from the saltwater hobby. That's a bit steep. I'd give him $200 for it. 

W


----------



## Flazky

drknight said:


> maybe they will be stupid enough to buy this
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ea-Aquarium-Tank-Nano-Reef-W0QQAdIdZ203099784


Actually I am not sure if that is "that" overpriced. If I rmb correctly all in one tanks ( like the one in the picture im assuming since it looks like a biocube) can run up to 500 - 600. I know a biocube hqi 29 gal is roughly 600. =P But still, you can prob get a new setup with that much money haha.


----------



## carmenh

Actually, if I recall, the Red Sea tanks are quite a bit pricier than Biocubes new. I can't recall exactly but I think around or over a grand. They are reeeeally nice. Add to that a good chunk of live rock and it might not be that insanely overpriced for someone with their heart set on a RSM. If I could afford it I'd try to bargain him down a bit


----------



## drknight

carmenh said:


> Actually, if I recall, the Red Sea tanks are quite a bit pricier than Biocubes new. I can't recall exactly but I think around or over a grand. They are reeeeally nice. Add to that a good chunk of live rock and it might not be that insanely overpriced for someone with their heart set on a RSM. If I could afford it I'd try to bargain him down a bit


It may not be insanely overpriced but still a bit high. Probably, asking for what they put into it. From the picture I believe they are selling the RedSea Max 130 not the more expensive 130D that goes for ~$800


----------



## carmenh

You may well be right, I don't know the different models and types, just remember seeing them at BA's and thinking they were cool but looking at the price and going holy **** 
Just another guy thinking his aquarium stuff is still worth what he paid, I guess!


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=203933230


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Wow. $250 for 15 gallons. I think that might be a good deal. $50 for the tank, and $200 for that Nemo and Dory decoration thingy.

W


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Despite having overpriced stuff, Kijiji/Craigslist is the only place that will offer you more than your asking price. I work on a first contact basis, so the higher price thing doesn't apply but it's nice to know not everyone is a haggler.


----------



## carmenh

He's baaaaack...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-including-all-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ207117260


----------



## Fish_Man

carmenh said:


> He's baaaaack...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-including-all-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ207117260


haha ya hes gonna be always on there.. if anyone decides to buy it...... I feel bad for the guy


----------



## Holidays

carmenh said:


> He's baaaaack...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-including-all-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ207117260


on page one, it was 575 then 475 then 375 then back up to 500 then down to 375 all over for the last 4 years.



clubsoda said:


> Check out this tank, can't be more than 29 gallons, and the ads been around for about 4 years
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ192717500





KhuliLoachFan said:


> Holy crow. That person sure is persistent. $575 for a 29G and an UGLY stand.
> 
> W


----------



## drknight

carmenh said:


> He's baaaaack...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-including-all-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ207117260


damn.. I wonder if they have anymore gravel they can add to the tank...


----------



## shadow_cruiser

This guy is spamming kijiji like crazy. It's funny, the first ad I listed on Kijiji for plants got removed. Not sure if a local breeder did it or not but this guy is going pretty strong.


----------



## BettaBeats

drknight said:


> damn.. I wonder if they have anymore gravel they can add to the tank...


this is the tank with 4" of gravel? lol?!!!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Some people just don't know when to quit. I think there's this idea out there, that Aquariums are always always always worth money. 

W


----------



## bigfishy

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Some people just don't know when to quit. I think there's this idea out there, that Aquariums are always always always worth money.
> 
> W


They do worth money, as $1 per gallon


----------



## Holidays

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Some people just don't know when to quit. I think there's this idea out there, that Aquariums are always always always worth money.
> 
> W


they think the value of aquarium appreciates just like houses. fishy house => human house.


----------



## Joeee

Holidays said:


> they think the value of aquarium appreciates just like houses. fishy house => human house.


I've had this really old 5G that I haven't really used for the last 7 years. Assuming the price for it increases every year by $10 (No reason for this assumption) and that it's base cost would be $1 per gallon, then that's $5 base + $70 appreciation = $75. I'll be nice and even fill it up with tap water for you. xD


----------



## Fish_Noob32

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-finch-tank-set-up-helper-W0QQAdIdZ209245358

Info from GTAA=free 

+ I think setting up the aquarium is one of the most exciting things of this hobby


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

This guy keeps finches in tanks? I tried that once but they drowned. 
(Seriously, the ad is titled 'finch tanks'.)

W


----------



## Fish_Noob32

LOL...I didn't even notice that


----------



## shadow_cruiser

You guys really don't know how well we have it in Toronto when it comes to the aquarium hobby. After living in Quebec on the border of Ottawa for a couple of weeks, I'm totally missing the aquarium scene in Toronto.

I wasn't able to transport my aquariums so I left them with my father and siblings. I've been checking kijiji everyday looking for a 30-40 gallon and you wouldn't believe most of the posts. People advertising "Dropped price for quick sale, 10 gallon aquarium with rocks for $50". One person posted a 20 gallon aquarium with rocks and ornaments for $150!!!. Not only that but an aquarium gets posted every other day.

Ah, sorry for the babbling, makes me miss Toronto even more, lol.


----------



## AquaNeko

shadow_cruiser said:


> You guys really don't know how well we have it in Toronto when it comes to the aquarium hobby. After living in Quebec on the border of Ottawa for a couple of weeks, I'm totally missing the aquarium scene in Toronto.
> 
> I wasn't able to transport my aquariums so I left them with my father and siblings. I've been checking kijiji everyday looking for a 30-40 gallon and you wouldn't believe most of the posts. People advertising "Dropped price for quick sale, 10 gallon aquarium with rocks for $50". One person posted a 20 gallon aquarium with rocks and ornaments for $150!!!. Not only that but an aquarium gets posted every other day.
> 
> Ah, sorry for the babbling, makes me miss Toronto even more, lol.


Wait till the trasporter gets invented then we'll all get stuff all over faster.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

So, shadow_cruiser, what you see is an economic indicator that the market is under-saturated with suppliers in your area. Opportunity. Take a trip once a month to somewhere, load up on stuff, take it back home, and sell it on kijiji. 

W


----------



## Joeee

shadow_cruiser said:


> You guys really don't know how well we have it in Toronto when it comes to the aquarium hobby. After living in Quebec on the border of Ottawa for a couple of weeks, I'm totally missing the aquarium scene in Toronto.
> 
> I wasn't able to transport my aquariums so I left them with my father and siblings. I've been checking kijiji everyday looking for a 30-40 gallon and you wouldn't believe most of the posts. People advertising "Dropped price for quick sale, 10 gallon aquarium with rocks for $50". One person posted a 20 gallon aquarium with rocks and ornaments for $150!!!. Not only that but an aquarium gets posted every other day.
> 
> Ah, sorry for the babbling, makes me miss Toronto even more, lol.


I think there's a Petcetera in Ottawa.

http://www.petcetera.ca/Locations/Ontario/Ottawa.aspx

Not sure how far it is from you, but just in case you don't know. (You probably do though.) xD


----------



## shadow_cruiser

KhuliLoachFan said:


> So, shadow_cruiser, what you see is an economic indicator that the market is under-saturated with suppliers in your area. Opportunity. Take a trip once a month to somewhere, load up on stuff, take it back home, and sell it on kijiji.
> 
> W


LOL Warren, that's exactly what I was thinking!!. There's a breeder here who sells cherry shrimps, they go for $10 for 25 and sell like hot cakes. Just imagine if they heard some of the prices in Toronto for CRS's



Joeee said:


> I think there's a Petcetera in Ottawa.
> 
> http://www.petcetera.ca/Locations/Ontario/Ottawa.aspx
> 
> Not sure how far it is from you, but just in case you don't know. (You probably do though.) xD


There's also two big al's and a couple small general pet stores.


----------



## Fish_Man

am I crazy to see this?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Aquarim-plus-all-included-pieces-W0QQAdIdZ211288368


----------



## carmenh

LOL, you beat me to it, I was just gonna post it. "all included pieces" must be made of gold 

Carmen


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Dude. $1100 per 36 gallon. That's only $30 per gallon. What a deal! 

W


----------



## AquariAM

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Dude. $1100 per 36 gallon. That's only $30 per gallon. What a deal!
> 
> W


Ya that one takes the cake for f*cked up. The scary thing is that for every absolute moron who thinks they can sell a 36 for 1100 with no picture, there's a moron who's intrigued by that, and decides that perhaps, tonight it won't be a bottle of blue label and a $250 cigar, but perhaps a wee splurge on a tank with a $460 'silent filter'.

People like that really need a good smack to the back of the head. How you can expect to sell an expensive item with no description is beyond me.

"CAR FOR SALE"

Car for sale.

$7000

Maybe like... 2000? 2001 model?
I forget the brand but I believe it is Japanese...
It's reddish. Sort of a burgundy.


----------



## AquaNeko

*$125 for 10gal no stand*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-COMPLETE-10-GALLON-TANK-W0QQAdIdZ211882023



> Date Listed 16-Jun-10
> Price $125.00
> Address Ontario M1B 2P5, Canada
> View map
> 
> bought about a month ago
> has been cycled ready to add fish
> we have completely lost interested in it
> everything you see in the picture you get including a pleco (sucker fish)
> includes:
> 10 gallon tank
> lid
> light
> black gravel
> two fake plants
> thermomator
> hagen elite 50W submersible heater
> hagen 20 hanging filter
> large bottle of nutrafin cycle
> nutrafin max floating tropical pellets


----------



## bigfishy

*You can't beat this!*

$1100 for two koi, and a 50G setup

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...sories-Koi-fishes-Japanese-W0QQAdIdZ211994168


----------



## frozen-fire

bigfishy said:


> $1100 for two koi, and a 50G setup
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...sories-Koi-fishes-Japanese-W0QQAdIdZ211994168


OMG...that's gotta be a joke!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

The koi tank needs a scuba-dave ornament and then it would be Ghetto Fabulous. The poor koi. Oh Fred, could you move down to the bottom of the tank so I can turn around? I have the most awful feeling of numbness spreading through my pisciform body.

W


----------



## dl88dl

If those are good quality and real Japanese Kois in that size then it will easily be $1,100 each but not IMO those 2 kois need at least 1000gal tank


----------



## Joeee

It'd be worth it if it came with the water:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-COMPLETE-10-GALLON-TANK-W0QQAdIdZ212888750


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

This thread is now officially epic. 

I hope that last tank includes enough evian bottled water to do yuppyquarium water changes for a year.

W


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...urtle-Tank-all-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ214104038

FYI : turtle is made of gold


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

$900! If the turtle ain't made of gold, then, I figure that's $40 for the 40g tank, $40 for the lights, $1 for the turtle, and $819 for all the trouble we saved you, going down to the pet store and getting this stuff new, and taking that nasty sticker off the thank. That took several hours, I'm tellin' u.  

W


----------



## bigfishy

If that turtle was an albino, then it worth the $900


----------



## Fish_Man

I prefer gold turtle


----------



## Joeee

I'm sorry, that's not the most ridiculous part:



> Everything including our turtle is in excellent condition. We scrub the fixtures and clean the tank every 6 days. He is a great pet for anyone *especially children* and easy to maintain.


----------



## gucci17

lol wow...just wow...

This thread is hilarious....


----------



## carmenh

Ok, this one is just bizarre...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-rare-find-W0QQAdIdZ214309435

Carmen


----------



## Fish_Man

I'm soooo getting it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dl88dl

carmenh said:


> Ok, this one is just bizarre...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-rare-find-W0QQAdIdZ214309435
> 
> Carmen


LOL what a steal compare to the turtle setup


----------



## carmenh

Teehee...here's a funny one 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nk-Complete-worth-over-600-W0QQAdIdZ205629732


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

carmenh said:


> Teehee...here's a funny one
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nk-Complete-worth-over-600-W0QQAdIdZ205629732


That's not quite as ridiculous as the other ones, but still pretty bad lol.


----------



## carmenh

I don't even mean the price, as much as all the super-high-tech equipment...like the "3 Valve adjustable speed fan relay distributor" LOL...


----------



## dl88dl

carmenh said:


> Teehee...here's a funny one
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nk-Complete-worth-over-600-W0QQAdIdZ205629732


I wonder which lfs he/she got all those stuffs for $600 new


----------



## Joeee

dl88dl said:


> I wonder which lfs he/she got all those stuffs for $600 new


He/she must of bought it from the person who was selling the golden turtle.


----------



## dl88dl

Joeee said:


> He/she must of bought it from the person who was selling the golden turtle.


I think you are right LOL


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Okay it's a marine aquarium. But $5000? COME ON!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Marine-Aquarium-Salt-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ186070766

W


----------



## wildexpressions

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Okay it's a marine aquarium. But $5000? COME ON!
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Marine-Aquarium-Salt-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ186070766
> 
> W


Depending on the corals she probably has 12 grand tied up in that system. Not saying it couldn't be built by a scrounger for a lot less but from the description that is a Cadillac setup. $3500 and it would be gone by now.


----------



## carmenh

I won't guess how much he has tied up in it but I doubt it's that much! The corals look to be mostly leathers and Xenias, which are not expensive, and some of the equipment is far from high end, especially the lights and skimmer, which are imho the most important components... It doesn't even have a sump!



wildexpressions said:


> Depending on the corals she probably has 12 grand tied up in that system. Not saying it couldn't be built by a scrounger for a lot less but from the description that is a Cadillac setup. $3500 and it would be gone by now.


----------



## wildexpressions

I had a closer look at the setup and did some quick pricing and yeah your right.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Some of her corals would be in the hundreds of dollars, depending on who was buying and how much money.

Interesting question; say you try to buy and move a cadillac marine environment that really WAS worth $5K and you got it for $3.5k.... How much would you probably lose from die offs due to the stress of the move and tear down and set up? Wouldn't it hurt to spend $3500 for what would be admittedly a total STEAL.... and then have 2/3 of your reef die on you. 

In short, a marine reef is not a highly LIQUID investment. Ha ha. Get it. Liquid?


W


----------



## CRA2009

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-sell-red-texas-cichlid-fish-W0QQAdIdZ218988014

speechless!!!


----------



## dl88dl

Here is a 20gal tank for $70 just the tank -

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-20-Gallon-78-litre-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ219697445


----------



## Fish_Man

dl88dl said:


> Here is a 20gal tank for $70 just the tank -
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-20-Gallon-78-litre-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ219697445


its made from bullet proof glass... that's why!


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> its made from bullet proof glass... that's why!


That is why the ad said "a great price"


----------



## Fish_Man

what about this ad?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ220353623


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> what about this ad?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ220353623


Wow, very nice deal...NOT


----------



## dl88dl

Checkout this Ad...5-6 1'' baby jellybean parrot cichlids for $45. I think more like $5 or less and some people call them jellybean convicts

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...bean-parrot-cichlid-babies-W0QQAdIdZ220694909


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...AND-STAND-WITH-LIVE-PLANTS-W0QQAdIdZ221315240

Super deal


----------



## Joeee

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...AND-STAND-WITH-LIVE-PLANTS-W0QQAdIdZ221315240
> 
> Super deal


It bothers me when people write in all capitals or have RANDOM capitals IN their sentences. It doesn't really ACCENTUATE anything, it just makes you look like a dumbass.


----------



## ryno1974

Joeee said:


> It bothers me when people write in all capitals or have RANDOM capitals IN their sentences. It doesn't really ACCENTUATE anything, it just makes you look like a dumbass.


And don't. forget random periods. dropped. in with no sense what. so. ever.

Some of these people make my brutal spelling look first class.


----------



## Joeee

ryno1974 said:


> And don't. forget random periods. dropped. in with no sense what. so. ever.
> 
> Some of these people make my brutal spelling look first class.


And When They Start Every Single Word With A God Damn Capital Letter. Is This Suppose To Look Professional? I Want To Shoot Myself In The Head.


----------



## bumbleboo

Joeee said:


> And When They Start Every Single Word With A God Damn Capital Letter. Is This Suppose To Look Professional? I Want To Shoot Myself In The Head.


I hate that too! And it's so hard to read. Seriously, what is the point of that?


----------



## Firerox

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...AND-STAND-WITH-LIVE-PLANTS-W0QQAdIdZ221315240
> 
> Super deal


I like how the "2 co2 injections" is two DIY pop bottles.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-Tank-for-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ221282892
That stand looks mighty strong


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-Tank-for-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ221282892
> That stand looks mighty strong


Only if the tank is empty lol
BTW, that tank is a standard 35gal actual 33.67gal and not 40gal


----------



## b.appel13

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-pet...hts-filter-and-decorations-W0QQAdIdZ221508607

GREAT DEAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dl88dl

b.appel13 said:


> http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-pet...hts-filter-and-decorations-W0QQAdIdZ221508607
> 
> GREAT DEAL!!!!!!!!!


Yeah great deal but too bad the tank is so big LOL


----------



## canada koi online

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-Tank-for-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ221282892
> That stand looks mighty strong


Wow! That has to be the unsafest stand I've ever seen!


----------



## carmenh

LOL, comes with the most expensive heater EVER!!!

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Complete-aquarium-set-W0QQAdIdZ221442665


----------



## dl88dl

carmenh said:


> LOL, comes with the most expensive heater EVER!!!
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Complete-aquarium-set-W0QQAdIdZ221442665


Wonder why they did not show the heater in their pictures if it cost $150


----------



## max88

dl88dl said:


> Wonder why they did not show the heater in their pictures if it cost $150


Ever heard of The Emperor's New Clothes?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Emperor's_New_Clothes


----------



## bumbleboo

max88 said:


> Ever heard of The Emperor's New Clothes?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Emperor's_New_Clothes


Bahahaha!


----------



## AquaNeko

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-Tank-for-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ221282892
> That stand looks mighty strong


Have a little faith in casper the friendly ghost keeping that stand up.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

AquaNeko said:


> Have a little faith in casper the friendly ghost keeping that stand up.


ahaha, I assume the seller never filled up that tank or even casper wouldn't be able to stop the flood  There are so many insanely priced ads on kijiji that it would be too tiring to post them all. That ad with the crazily priced turtle setup was the most epic so far imo. The golden turtle


----------



## dl88dl

The average price of a rope fish at a lfs is $14.99 but you can find some at $9.99 or as high as $19.99 at some lfs but this one is $40

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-1-FOOT-LONG-AQURIUM-ROPE-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ221550637


----------



## Holidays

dl88dl said:


> The average price of a rope fish at a lfs is $14.99 but you can find some at $9.99 or as high as $19.99 at some lfs but this one is $40
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-1-FOOT-LONG-AQURIUM-ROPE-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ221550637


Well Dave, he did mentioned his is cool looking...


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> Well Dave, he did mentioned his is cool looking...


LOL I forgot that cool looking fishy are rare to come by these days


----------



## BettaBeats

Joeee said:


> And When They Start Every Single Word With A God Damn Capital Letter. Is This Suppose To Look Professional? I Want To Shoot Myself In The Head.


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Aquarim-plus-all-included-pieces-W0QQAdIdZ211288368

best deal ever!!!!!!


----------



## J-Ye

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Aquarim-plus-all-included-pieces-W0QQAdIdZ211288368
> 
> best deal ever!!!!!!


Holyshit a $460 silent filter? That thing better be able to breed with other filters and make babies.


----------



## canada koi online

Wow I'm feeling hosed selling my 90 gallon corner bowfront and stand for $500. 

If these guys can get $1000+ for a 36 gallon............


----------



## Joeee

canada koi online said:


> Wow I'm feeling hosed selling my 90 gallon corner bowfront and stand for $500.
> 
> If these guys can get $1000+ for a 36 gallon............


Maybe you should try their equation of $10 per gallon + whatever profit you want to make.

So I guess it'd be
90G for $900, stand for... well I don't know just I'll just say it's. Now as for the profit, that's up to you, just know that your stuff is worth $1600 alone.


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/hsh/1892128839.html

hope this is a miss print on the price!


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/hsh/1892128839.html
> 
> hope this is a miss print on the price!


It could be $45 for 20gal and $15 for the 4gal


----------



## carmenh

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-including-all-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ225683415

LOL, this is the $450 guy, he took the price off this time. I think a whole bunch of us should write and offer him 20 bucks


----------



## ryno1974

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-ROSELINE-SHARKS-W0QQAdIdZ225796464

I am hoping he meant a dollar, maybe 10. If not, YIKES


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

ryno1974 said:


> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-ROSELINE-SHARKS-W0QQAdIdZ225796464
> 
> I am hoping he meant a dollar, maybe 10. If not, YIKES


6 for $100 is a pretty fair price. Even better if they are big.


----------



## pat3612

carmenh said:


> Teehee...here's a funny one
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nk-Complete-worth-over-600-W0QQAdIdZ205629732


 What the heck is a water sucking rock lol


----------



## bigfishy

roseline shark cost $20 a piece at lucky's aquarium


----------



## pat3612

*Good one*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Dog-Crate-W0QQAdIdZ214042624 not fish but still funny I wonder how she trained the crate


----------



## vrb th hrb

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ale-for-turtles-30-for-two-W0QQAdIdZ225515182

dammit!!! i was looking for sinking ones


----------



## carmenh

Hahahahahahahaha!!!! Does NOBODY use the preview option?????



vrb th hrb said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ale-for-turtles-30-for-two-W0QQAdIdZ225515182
> 
> dammit!!! i was looking for sinking ones


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ226009256


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ226009256


Wow I can get it cheaper at the lfs and it is brand new too


----------



## Fish_Man

*http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...omplete-Aquarium-GOLD-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ226514982*

happy goldfish eh


----------



## carmenh

Are we allowed to mock craigslist ads, too? 

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/fuo/1926141130.html

Selling the tank cuz he killed everything off by administering chems based on the dose for 200g???


----------



## canada koi online

Didn't know where else to post this but here's one that seems like a pretty good deal.

Posted only a few minutes ago so hopefully someone here can pick it up.

fish tank for sale on kijiji



> we are selling a 25 gallon fish tank for only $44 with a medium sized koi and a small koi, rest 5 fish are small comet fish. the tank comes with ..
> -2 air pumps,
> -2 air stones,
> -3 filters,
> -a hood,
> -4 air lines,
> -fish flakes(used),
> -algae cleaner brush
> -some decorations and gravel!!
> ALL only for just $44
> - email me or call 416-754-3380


----------



## Bretzz

Holy Crap, anyone want to save this fish!?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Gourami-FOR-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ223805496#

A gourami in a vase, and you cannot see through the thing. There are pictures where you can't even see the fish inside.

Posted a while ago, wonder if someone took it


----------



## acropora1981

correct me if I'm wrong but... is this a $27 Kenyi? lol "sells for 45+ at big al's"...sells for what $8-12 MAX?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-African-electric-yellow-cichlid-W0QQAdIdZ226430382


----------



## dl88dl

acropora1981 said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but... is this a $27 Kenyi? lol "sells for 45+ at big al's"...sells for what $8-12 MAX?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-African-electric-yellow-cichlid-W0QQAdIdZ226430382


If that is yellow lab then that is the lowest quality yellow lab I have ever seen but it does look like a Kenyi


----------



## acropora1981

dl88dl said:


> If that is yellow lab then that is the lowest quality yellow lab I have ever seen but it does look like a Kenyi


yeah it has the triangular stripes of a kenyi anyway.


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...nk-Complete-worth-over-500-W0QQAdIdZ227319112

Yes? No? Crazy?


----------



## acropora1981

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...nk-Complete-worth-over-500-W0QQAdIdZ227319112
> 
> Yes? No? Crazy?


CRAZY! Its a used 25 gallon starter kit! Probably costs around or under 200 brand new.


----------



## carmenh

Yea, but a new starter kit wouldn't include the castle and water sucking rocks 



acropora1981 said:


> CRAZY! Its a used 25 gallon starter kit! Probably costs around or under 200 brand new.


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-fish-tank-totally-package-W0QQAdIdZ227541844

It's a fresh water tank? Protein Skimmer? $$$$$? Used???


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-tank-cleans-tank-for-you-W0QQAdIdZ228155667#

Is this pleco worth 350?

Just curious


----------



## fishclubgirl

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-tank-cleans-tank-for-you-W0QQAdIdZ228155667#
> 
> Is this pleco worth 350?
> 
> Just curious


for 350 dollars, he not only cleans the tank, details the car and mows the lawn too!!! Now if only he could do my taxes, he'd be worth it.


----------



## TBemba

fishclubgirl said:


> for 350 dollars, he not only cleans the tank, details the car and mows the lawn too!!!


How well do they mow the lawn? hmm.... I could really use one of those, $350 eh....


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-tank-cleans-tank-for-you-W0QQAdIdZ228155667#
> 
> Is this pleco worth 350?
> 
> Just curious


It might worth $350 if it is a leopard pleco L114 but it looks to be a common pleco

BTW this is what a L114 looks like -

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=208


----------



## Holidays

Will come with a travel Carriage and a FREE gold fish (value of $30)

travel carriage? fish plastic bag? lol...

If its a common pleco, I don't think he can even sell a 10 inch common pleco for a tenth of the asking price...


----------



## Bretzz

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ls-from-Carribean-Sea-Cuba-W0QQAdIdZ229400537

:l


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Ooh that one is funny. Dead bits of coral reef that look like core-samples.

I would want those in my tank, for sure.

W


----------



## AquaNeko

*10gal + wood stand $200*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-10-Gallon-Starter-Kit-with-Stand-W0QQAdIdZ229473223


----------



## carmenh

Yet again...
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...op-of-the-line-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ229858224
Does anyone know what the deal is with this? Gotta be a scam but what???


----------



## TBemba

Listen guys I sold those people Top quality tanks/stand and equipment and it was well worth the money they paid. 

They are only looking to get 50% back...


----------



## Holidays

carmenh said:


> Yet again...
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...op-of-the-line-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ229858224
> Does anyone know what the deal is with this? Gotta be a scam but what???


I've seen that tank first in 2003, exact same pics


----------



## bigfishy

Overpriced are common, we should start a "The Ludicrous Underpriced Kijiji and Craigslist thread"


----------



## dl88dl

bigfishy said:


> Overpriced are common, we should start a "The Ludicrous Underpriced Kijiji and Craigslist thread"


Not necessary, since underpriced ad will be gone so fast before you can post it here


----------



## dl88dl

carmenh said:


> Yea, but a new starter kit wouldn't include the castle and water sucking rocks


...and don't forget that this setup is like wine...price goes up with age


----------



## dl88dl

Baby Jaguar fish will be ready in two weeks for $50 each or 5 for $200

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-JAGUAR-FISH-5-for-200-W0QQAdIdZ230511063


----------



## missindifferent

Bretzz said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ls-from-Carribean-Sea-Cuba-W0QQAdIdZ229400537
> 
> :l


hahahaha omgggg


----------



## missindifferent

*black pleco - $80*

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/for/1938481098.html

" hi i have a black pleco with white and black he not good for me aquarium because he is to big but he cleans very good and is healthy i bought him as a baby but now he is 15 inches. call me on this number xxxxxxx or email me "

Not sure if it's actually a rare plec ...


----------



## Fish_Man

missindifferent said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/for/1938481098.html
> 
> " hi i have a black pleco with white and black he not good for me aquarium because he is to big but he cleans very good and is healthy i bought him as a baby but now he is 15 inches. call me on this number xxxxxxx or email me "
> 
> Not sure if it's actually a rare plec ...


doubt it


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-fish-W0QQAdIdZ231252613

what a deal! red and black gems


----------



## missindifferent

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-fish-W0QQAdIdZ231252613
> 
> what a deal! red and black gems


LOL!! and 3 lbs of it... that's enough for a 2 gal tank!


----------



## vrb th hrb

missindifferent said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/for/1938481098.html
> 
> " hi i have a black pleco with white and black he not good for me aquarium because he is to big but he cleans very good and is healthy i bought him as a baby but now he is 15 inches. call me on this number xxxxxxx or email me "
> 
> Not sure if it's actually a rare plec ...


it might be an adonis, but they usually go all black by the time they hit that size. 80 bucks is a decent price for a 15 inch adonis. more than likely it's a common


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Overpriced?

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/1960606389.html

I've not seen a belly section of that light. I estimate about 5-6 LED's deep but not sure of the length so I can't guage how many LED's there as I can't make out the fan size to add to my guesstimation.


----------



## bigfishy

$300 for Xp4... (Big Als sell them at $293 *included tax)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-RENA-FILSTAR-xP4-filter-W0QQAdIdZ231590527


----------



## solarz

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ater-Aquarium-Complete-Kit-W0QQAdIdZ219699132

200$ for a 5 gal....


----------



## carmenh

OMG and is it ever fugly!!!



solarz said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ater-Aquarium-Complete-Kit-W0QQAdIdZ219699132
> 
> 200$ for a 5 gal....


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-Tank-and-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ232482620

Its made from bullet proof glass


----------



## acropora1981

lol you can buy BRAND NEW 10lb CO2 tank from CamCarb near weston and steeles for $110....

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Co2-bottles-for-saltwater-calcium-reactor-freshwater-plant-tanks-W0QQAdIdZ200205256


----------



## dl88dl

This Ad been on Kijiji for a long time. Do you think this fish is worth $550.00

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...n-Red-kamfa-flowerhornsell-W0QQAdIdZ232693613


----------



## Ciddian

I have seen some pretty pricey flowerhorn... I have no idea what's worth a lot in those fish but that one isnt that appealing to me.


----------



## carmenh

Not only overpriced but just utterly ridiculous...
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Custom-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ233658268


----------



## acropora1981

carmenh said:


> Not only overpriced but just utterly ridiculous...
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Custom-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ233658268


lol that is UUUUUGLY


----------



## pat3612

dl88dl said:


> This Ad been on Kijiji for a long time. Do you think this fish is worth $550.00
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...n-Red-kamfa-flowerhornsell-W0QQAdIdZ232693613


Very nice flowerhorn very nice hump at that age only will get bigger color is not to bad I would pay 100.00


----------



## dl88dl

pat3612 said:


> Very nice flowerhorn very nice hump at that age only will get bigger color is not to bad I would pay 100.00


+1 if it is $100 then it would be a good deal


----------



## pat3612

dl88dl said:


> +1 if it is $100 then it would be a good deal


I do not think he will get that deal I can bye better on MFK and at about half the price also bigger fish


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-AQUARIUMS-W0QQAdIdZ236423020

Can't really tell by the picture if its a good deal....


----------



## ryno1974

It doesn't matter what it looks like - it is about 250 gallons away from a good deal at that price. 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba

this would be an interesting Thread if people would start taking screen captures of the Kijiji ad because if you don't the ad within a couple days it comes down and anyone half way wanting to follow this thread is left in the dark and has no idea wth was posted. Also I have a theory that idiots post the ad so that they can go to forums like these and say look at this !!


----------



## Ciddian

....? Hey Cranky pants.. Its okay. This is just for fun 

You know I have no idea on how to do a screen capture :/


----------



## TBemba

But I am missing some of the fun


----------



## Ctstarter

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Fish-Tank-for-sale-280-00-W0QQAdIdZ236815247


----------



## dl88dl

Here is a 20gal setup for $200:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...CLUDES-EVERYTHING-BUT-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ236933451


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...CLUDES-EVERYTHING-BUT-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ237229059

20 gal for $200.

Not sure if it's the same ad you linked to David since your link no longer exist.

The part I like is "i have a brand new 20 gallon tank that im selling i have only used it since august"


----------



## carmenh

Not overpriced but what an a**hole :-( Come pick up all my stuff MUST BE TODAY, including my puppy and bunny :-(

BTW, I had to figure out how to do a screen capture, then save it to photobucket and link it! Is there an easier way? Cuz it *does* make sense to show the ad rather than link to an ad that may be removed...


----------



## Holidays

carmenh said:


> Not overpriced but what an a**hole :-( Come pick up all my stuff MUST BE TODAY, including my puppy and bunny :-(
> 
> BTW, I had to figure out how to do a screen capture, then save it to photobucket and link it! Is there an easier way? Cuz it *does* make sense to show the ad rather than link to an ad that may be removed...


That's an amazing price for the fish tank! I am tempted...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Well if that person has to ditch all there stuff in one day, my guess is that it's something bad that happened to them. (Breakup?) Not a good day to push them or give them trouble.

W


----------



## carmenh

Either that or the folks that own the fish tanks, furniture, and puppy are coming home soon 



KhuliLoachFan said:


> Well if that person has to ditch all there stuff in one day, my guess is that it's something bad that happened to them. (Breakup?) Not a good day to push them or give them trouble.
> 
> W


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...NS-of-ACCESSORIES-and-MORE-W0QQAdIdZ238523019

I read everything as stated but I don't see how it would add up to that price.


----------



## carmenh

I knew it was only a matter of time...


----------



## BettaBeats

Where were those AC-70's from? I could use one for a fuge!


----------



## carmenh

They were the ones Big Al's had on sale on boxing day for 19.99. (you can tell by the brown cardboard rather than fully printed box)
Just FYI if you get one, the motors were recalled, BA's will give you a replacement if you go in with the receipt but I'm not sure if they'll do it without. If I recall correctly, it was a csa thing, not an actual safety thing...


----------



## BettaBeats

LOL, well, thanks for the heads up


----------



## carmenh

No worries, and I still think it's a good deal. I got 4 of them and only replaced 2 motors, then forgot which ones were old vs. new so I never bothered with the last 2... They are all running and doing fine. 
He may be doubling his cash but it's still almost 1/2 off the retail price so why not?



BettaBeats said:


> LOL, well, thanks for the heads up


----------



## carmenh

Or you can just buy it all new for less...


----------



## xr8dride

guys like this make my sale look good, lol.


----------



## shark

THIS IS JUST RIDICULOUS!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Rare-Alligator-W0QQAdIdZ234976108


----------



## Cypher

What a bargain! Roflmao!



shark said:


> this is just ridiculous!
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-rare-alligator-w0qqadidz234976108


----------



## dl88dl

"I have six red belly piranha for sale they are about 6 to 8 inches very health and feed on pallet food had them for over three years and reason for selling want to go with discus fish asking 600.00 or best offer"

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Piranha-W0QQAdIdZ244436705

I think it is way over priced


----------



## shark

dl88dl said:


> "I have six red belly piranha for sale they are about 6 to 8 inches very health and feed on pallet food had them for over three years and reason for selling want to go with discus fish asking 600.00 or best offer"
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Piranha-W0QQAdIdZ244436705
> 
> I think it is way over priced


definitely........


----------



## acropora1981

dl88dl said:


> "I have six red belly piranha for sale they are about 6 to 8 inches very health and feed on pallet food had them for over three years and reason for selling want to go with discus fish asking 600.00 or best offer"
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Piranha-W0QQAdIdZ244436705
> 
> I think it is way over priced


Yeah wowie. They are not worth $100 each, thats insane. Maybe if they were black piranha.


----------



## TBemba

We are looking to sell our Oscar fish he is about 3 years old. and loves to eat. please email me if you are interested. $500 OBO
The picture is just a picture i found online as i don't have a picture of our fish uploaded yet. Our fish looks just like this picture

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-albino-oscar-fish-W0QQAdIdZ245341266


----------



## dl88dl

TBemba said:


> We are looking to sell our Oscar fish he is about 3 years old. and loves to eat. please email me if you are interested. $500 OBO
> The picture is just a picture i found online as i don't have a picture of our fish uploaded yet. Our fish looks just like this picture
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-albino-oscar-fish-W0QQAdIdZ245341266


Wow, this one got be the winner of all "The Ludicrous Overpriced Kijiji and Craigslist Thread"


----------



## ryno1974

dl88dl said:


> Wow, this one got be the winner of all "The Ludicrous Overpriced Kijiji and Craigslist Thread"


I emailed the person, hoping it was a typo and should have read $5.00. They snootily responded that it was not theirs, and the person who had it felt it was worth at least $500. I chose not to point out to them that you can buy larger adults a Big Al's for $20-$30 all the time.

Yikes.


----------



## TBemba

ryno1974 said:


> I emailed the person, hoping it was a typo and should have read $5.00. They snootily responded that it was not theirs, and the person who had it felt it was worth at least $500. I chose not to point out to them that you can buy larger adults a Big Al's for $20-$30 all the time.
> 
> Yikes.


So is he happy in your tank?


----------



## gucci17

TBemba said:


> We are looking to sell our Oscar fish he is about 3 years old. and loves to eat. please email me if you are interested. $500 OBO
> The picture is just a picture i found online as i don't have a picture of our fish uploaded yet. Our fish looks just like this picture
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-albino-oscar-fish-W0QQAdIdZ245341266


Wow they can't even include a real picture of a $500 oscar lol


----------



## Holidays

gucci17 said:


> Wow they can't even include a real picture of a $500 oscar lol


busy busy money money


----------



## Holidays

^ heh, most likely they know the real pic of the fish is not as nice and they're counting the electrical bill for the last 3 years.


----------



## bigfishy

I rather get an AUL fish for $500 than 3 Oscars


----------



## Fish_Man

How about this?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Fish-tank-and-stand-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ245898964


----------



## dl88dl

*30gal setup plus 6 RBP for $500*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...has-And-Fish-Tank-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ246820518

"I'm selling my fish with full fish tank set up.
I have 6 red belly piranha's (medium size)
And a 30 Gallon Fish Tank and all accessories needed,
will also throw in a 2 gallon feeder tank, for live feed.
If your interested call / text 647 884 0145
Bryan"

Too much money for me


----------



## ryno1974

YIKES! I have 4 RBP in a 50 and I am scrambling to get them into something of a more appropriate size. Those guys wont last long in a 30. And I paid $0.00 for mine so that means the 30 gallon tank is $500.


----------



## bigfishy

dl88dl said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...has-And-Fish-Tank-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ246820518
> 
> "I'm selling my fish with full fish tank set up.
> I have 6 red belly piranha's (medium size)
> And a 30 Gallon Fish Tank and all accessories needed,
> will also throw in a 2 gallon feeder tank, for live feed.
> If your interested call / text 647 884 0145
> Bryan"
> 
> Too much money for me


If they are Caribe or Piraya, then it worth the $500


----------



## ryno1974

Still not worth it, and they aren't

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## acropora1981

There was a free 20 gallon setup here in Newmarket the other day; like tank, stand, lights, filters, EVERYTHING. Missed it. Freecycle.org.


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-35-gallon-fish-tank-W0QQAdIdZ247152573


----------



## Dabigmandan

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-35-gallon-fish-tank-W0QQAdIdZ247152573


That's gotta be a joke... right? Tell me it's a joke.... TELL ME!!!


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-35-gallon-fish-tank-W0QQAdIdZ247152573


Wow, I did not know 20 years old aquarium appreciate in value over time LOL

"and like the real estate market this beautiful home has appreciated in value in excess of over 60%"

I have a 75gal Hagen tank that is 33 years old and still in use with the original silicone...wondering what it is worth...20 years appreciates 60% so 33 years should appreciate 75%. Anyone wants to buy an old tank


----------



## bigfishy

> in addition i have put numerous upgrades such as new heater, new filter, newer foundation (wood stand) and newer florescent bulbs into this beautiful fish home.


Maybe you will get a brand new Sunlight Tek 6 bulbs T5 fixture, a brand new Eheim Pro III 2080 with all media, a 36" Solid wood Oak stand, a Hydor 200w inline heater, and a brand new pressurized CO2 kit with CO2 tank.

Now that's worth $1000


----------



## ohmyfish

Dabigmandan said:


> That's gotta be a joke... right? Tell me it's a joke.... TELL ME!!!


Absolutely, it is a prankster. He or she is quite funny, too:

_"...for a cheap price of $1000, if u are paying the full amount i will throw in for free used pink gravels that will truly enhance the beauty of this tank."_


----------



## carmenh

The bad news is, you can't rent the "stand" 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...6-5-x21-for-sale-or-rental-W0QQAdIdZ247706779


----------



## duckyser

gold ehh??
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-3-Gallon-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ247865839


----------



## vinjo

duckyser said:


> gold ehh??
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-3-Gallon-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ247865839


Someone is posting that stuff to get noticed on forum posts like this one.

Talk about the loser who wants attention.

(I'm not saying it's Duckser, I've just seen these outrageous posts on CL/Kijiji in the last little while being posted up on different forums, especially in different regions. It's pretty clear they're not legit... People are just looking for attention)


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2111846056.html


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

>>> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2111846056.html

Platies and Guppies and a 16 gallon tank. $380.
That's only overpriced by $280. 
It's kind of shocking when people think they can cash out on their "investment" and are totally unaware that what they spent is GONE.

Warren


----------



## canada koi online

Just in case anyone was considering this... DON'T! This fish is definitely sick which is likely why this guy is trying to trade it. Koi DO NOT sit at the bottom of a tank after you feed them.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-7-Koi-For-Trade-W0QQAdIdZ248745428



> I got a 7" Koi and a 3" koi
> i like to trade them for agressive fish like Cichlids or Piranha
> 
> Here is a picture of the 7"koi after dinner at the bottom of my Tank, the 3" looks like him but longer fins
> 
> lets trade, no reasonable offer will be refused, i dont want money just give me some different fish
> Thanks
> 647-822-0399


----------



## acropora1981

KhuliLoachFan said:


> >>> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2111846056.html
> 
> Platies and Guppies and a 16 gallon tank. $380.
> That's only overpriced by $280.
> It's kind of shocking when people think they can cash out on their "investment" and are totally unaware that what they spent is GONE.
> 
> Warren


This also bothers me. I cant fathom how you can think that things you've bought, that aren't collectables, might have either a)retained their original purchase value or b)somehow gone up in value.

Unless you're buying antiques, or something collectable.... I just dont get it.


----------



## Fish_Man

hope this is a miss print.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...r-tank-best-offer-takes-it-W0QQAdIdZ249021680


----------



## solarz

canada koi online said:


> Just in case anyone was considering this... DON'T! This fish is definitely sick which is likely why this guy is trying to trade it. Koi DO NOT sit at the bottom of a tank after you feed them.


That koi looks so sad.


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> hope this is a miss print.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...r-tank-best-offer-takes-it-W0QQAdIdZ249021680


This used ship was at a lfs in Scarborough who was asking for $75. Looks like they just want to make a profit


----------



## TBemba

125 gallon tank with stand only $1600 this guy must be high
Fish included


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> 125 gallon tank with stand only $1600 this guy must be high
> Fish included


overprice but must admin it's got a nice driftwoods.


----------



## gucci17

Wow lame...someone has too much time on their hands...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Polar-Bear-W0QQAdIdZ249091787


----------



## dl88dl

gucci17 said:


> Wow lame...someone has too much time on their hands...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Polar-Bear-W0QQAdIdZ249091787


I always want a polar bear as a pet lol


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2125143707.html


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-FLUVAL-EDGE-SET-UP-AQUARIUM-FISH-TANK-W0QQAdIdZ250732124


----------



## carmenh

This guy is seriously delusional...

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-SALTWATER-FISH-TANK-FOR-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ251026616


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2153331726.html

Horrible


----------



## acropora1981

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2153331726.html
> 
> Horrible


aww thats too many goldfish...


----------



## Jackson

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2153331726.html
> 
> Horrible


The pics say it all.


----------



## Sameer

Yea, thats yellow water.


----------



## dl88dl

A breeding pair Angelfish for $200 obo -

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...Breeding-pair-of-Angelfish-W0QQAdIdZ256382799


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

If it was a breeding pair of aquarium-raised Altums, lots of people would spend $200. Or more.  But for garden variety Scalares, I don't think more than $30. 

Warren


----------



## Naoko

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-For-sale-yellow-tang-blue-damsel-watchman-goby-W0QQAdIdZ249224502


----------



## dl88dl

KhuliLoachFan said:


> If it was a breeding pair of aquarium-raised Altums, lots of people would spend $200. Or more.  But for garden variety Scalares, I don't think more than $30.
> 
> Warren


If somone actually have a breeding pair of Altums...I highly doubt they would sell it


----------



## Dis

i was about to post the link to the $200 breeding angels, maybe he added an extra zero by mistake


----------



## Marowana

How about Ludicrous Overpriced GTAA members' classifed ads? can we put those up too???


----------



## Naoko

330g saltwater aquarium, original price for $20,000; does this seem reasonable 
You would think for the asking price, the fish should be free 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-furniture-other-AQUARIUM-330-GALLONS-SALT-WATER-W0QQAdIdZ258289589


----------



## dl88dl

55gal setup for $800

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-55-Gallon-Freshwater-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ260548423

"55 Gallon tank + cupboard stand, lights, Penguin 330 filters (4x), dual pumps, heater, thermometer.

Fish in tank: 1x African Cichlid, 1x sucker fish

All ornaments included. Selling as moving in spring. Owned since new, well-maintained.

Located in Guelph, price negotiable."


----------



## bettaforu

There's lots of stupid overpriced ads on kijiji..not sure about craiglist as I don't look at that one. I did sell my 55 gallon/stand within one day on there and also my 30 gallon in one day, so if you price things affordably then someone will buy.


----------



## dl88dl

2 Indo Tiger Datnoid Fish for sale:

1 @ 14"+ $888 always stable; 3 bars on both side

1 @ 11"+ $388 always stable; 4 bars on both side

great arowana tankmate

pickup creditview/eglinton area

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-2-Indo-Tiger-Datnoid-Fish-W0QQAdIdZ260685175

Couple of months ago on PN someone sold 3 for $150 and they were 14", 12" & 9"


----------



## vrb th hrb

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-aquarium-light-48-W0QQAdIdZ262354666

originally from bi gals.....

hmmm, do you have their number?


----------



## vinjo

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-20-Gallon-Reef-Aquarium-full-setup-W0QQAdIdZ254640976

Not so much overpriced... although on the heavy end of it. However this part is what caught my eye;



> pickup only, serious offers only, you have to drain it and pack it up yourself. *this was given to me by my older sister and I don't have the time and money and experience to care for it!*
> bring your own buckets
> email me if interested
> NOT SELLING ANYTHING SEPARATELY
> *I spent thousands on it! only selling for $500*


So it was given to you, or you spent thousands on it setting it up and failed?? Get your story straight.


----------



## Chris S

Just stickied this, funny thread =)


----------



## irietek

The prices are insane!

Someone posted a pricing guide on craigslist a while back to help people buy/sell used equipment: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?221170-CL-Used-Aquarium-Pricing-Guide

Thinking of doing the same, it's not right what some of these people are doing.
Link for a 10 gallon tank, filter, food and 1 RES for $100
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-FISH-TANK-AND-A-CUTE-TURTLE-W0QQAdIdZ263922668


----------



## Newobsession

I get a kick out of this one

This was a fish tank for 5 years, then the bottom has slightly seperated, *no cracks, just leaks slightly with lots of weight in it *30"w 12"d 22"h

Lots of weight? Like say, oh I dunno.....30 gallons of water?


----------



## dl88dl

A 14" koi for $500 - if it was AAA quality maybe $500 but IMO this koi is very low quality and it should not be more than $50 lol

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Tanchok-snake-koi-W0QQAdIdZ263994799


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...T-AQUARIUM-STEAL-OF-A-DEAL-W0QQAdIdZ265591451


----------



## acropora1981

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...T-AQUARIUM-STEAL-OF-A-DEAL-W0QQAdIdZ265591451


But if I pass this up, how will i ever get myself the very rare and elusive Roseline shark? LMAO...he thinks its still worth 90% of retail...wow. These kinds of ads make me want to contact the poster...but I know it will get thrown back in my face.


----------



## mrobson

ill take your shark and raise you a convict

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Adult-Convict-Cichlids-W0QQAdIdZ265625388


----------



## Jackson

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...T-AQUARIUM-STEAL-OF-A-DEAL-W0QQAdIdZ265591451


This ad is just crazy lol

$2000 WOW! WTF is he smoking? Must be serious stuff!
I love the filtration sp2 and sp3 LMFAO


----------



## vinjo

Here's the problem with that ad... any real hobbiest will easily know the actual price is significantly less, and therefore won't even make an offer, or they'll lowball.

Anyone whose an amateur would never spend that money since they wouldn't understand what the heck he's advertising and figure it's probably too advanced for them.

Either way it's lose lose for him.


----------



## TLe041

He wants $450 for the "decorations"? If anyone's looking for orange plants, here's your chance!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Screenshots would be good for some of these because they are gone so fast.

W


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

Jackson said:


> This ad is just crazy lol
> 
> $2000 WOW! WTF is he smoking? Must be serious stuff!
> I love the filtration sp2 and sp3 LMFAO


Cannt find this one , what page is it? TY


----------



## Jackson

ganim said:


> Cannt find this one , what page is it? TY


The ad is no onger up.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

dl88dl said:


> 2 Indo Tiger Datnoid Fish for sale:
> 
> 1 @ 14"+ $888 always stable; 3 bars on both side
> 
> 1 @ 11"+ $388 always stable; 4 bars on both side
> 
> great arowana tankmate
> 
> pickup creditview/eglinton area
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-2-Indo-Tiger-Datnoid-Fish-W0QQAdIdZ260685175
> 
> Couple of months ago on PN someone sold 3 for $150 and they were 14", 12" & 9"


If this guy is selling datnoids with that price ($150) for 3 and that sizes, look like he wanted to give it free.
By the way what is PN? This is great place to hunt tigers (datnoids), I love them..


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

irietek said:


> The prices are insane!
> 
> Someone posted a pricing guide on craigslist a while back to help people buy/sell used equipment: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?221170-CL-Used-Aquarium-Pricing-Guide
> 
> Thinking of doing the same, it's not right what some of these people are doing.
> Link for a 10 gallon tank, filter, food and 1 RES for $100
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-FISH-TANK-AND-A-CUTE-TURTLE-W0QQAdIdZ263922668


Can we not make this a sticky on our our "*buy and sell ,trade section"* ?


----------



## Dis

it already is.


----------



## Naoko

*2 year old CFL $70.00*

As the title says

Oh, still working good 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-4-65W-CFL-for-Saltwater-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ265919139


----------



## dl88dl

A ST Dat with one blind eye for $550.00CAD -

"Selling my 11" ST DATNOID. These fish are very rare and hard to find these days. Mine is blind in one eye so is selling much cheaper. Its very healthy and eats shrimp which I sometimes stuff with massivore pellets. $550. Pick-up only. Located in Belleville, Ontario"

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-ST-DATNOID-W0QQAdIdZ273537696


----------



## gucci17

dl88dl said:


> A ST Dat with one blind eye for $550.00CAD -
> 
> "Selling my 11" ST DATNOID. These fish are very rare and hard to find these days. Mine is blind in one eye so is selling much cheaper. Its very healthy and eats shrimp which I sometimes stuff with massivore pellets. $550. Pick-up only. Located in Belleville, Ontario"
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-ST-DATNOID-W0QQAdIdZ273537696


That's actually not that bad of a price to be honest.


----------



## dl88dl

gucci17 said:


> That's actually not that bad of a price to be honest.


I know the price is good but for serious fish keepers they love their fishy friends to be perfect in a show tank lol


----------



## gucci17

dl88dl said:


> I know the price is good but for serious fish keepers they love their fishy friends to be perfect in a show tank lol


That's true...I don't think I could deal with it...OCD might set in


----------



## Jackson

Too bad people keep these fish with junk Asian aros. ST's are much rarer than any Aro that are mass produced.


----------



## dl88dl

gucci17 said:


> That's true...I don't think I could deal with it...OCD might set in


 LOL



Jackson said:


> Too bad people keep these fish with junk Asian aros. ST's are much rarer than any Aro that are mass produced.


Totally agree with you 100%


----------



## bigfishy

dl88dl said:


> A ST Dat with one blind eye for $550.00CAD -
> 
> "Selling my 11" ST DATNOID. These fish are very rare and hard to find these days. Mine is blind in one eye so is selling much cheaper. Its very healthy and eats shrimp which I sometimes stuff with massivore pellets. $550. Pick-up only. Located in Belleville, Ontario"
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-ST-DATNOID-W0QQAdIdZ273537696


That's my old ST...

I remember I sold it to him at 8" in perfect condition for $320 

Too bad his SR (super red aro) took one of the eye out



what a waste!


----------



## bigfishy

If you guys want to know where I got the ST in the first place, I can tell you too...



someone traded in a half dead ST to Aquapets

and Ricky sold it to me @ $300



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here is a bad deal...

7" mbuna for $80...

I feel sorry for it .... keeping with piranha... sad sight....

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-CICHLIDS-Large-7-East-African-Black-Cichlid-W0QQAdIdZ274011403


----------



## dl88dl

bigfishy said:


> That's my old ST...
> 
> I remember I sold it to him at 8" in perfect condition for $320
> 
> Too bad his SR (super red aro) took one of the eye out
> 
> 
> 
> what a waste!


That is too bad for that eye.

BTW, I noticed that you love to buy and then sell your fishy


----------



## bigfishy

dl88dl said:


> That is too bad for that eye.
> 
> BTW, I noticed that you love to buy and then sell your fishy


I have a love and hate relationship on datnoids

I love to buy them, because they are my favorite fish

but I get piss off when they fight with each other all the time

so rather than one fish per tank, I just sell them off and get newer one


----------



## dl88dl

bigfishy said:


> I have a love and hate relationship on datnoids
> 
> I love to buy them, because they are my favorite fish
> 
> but I get piss off when they fight with each other all the time
> 
> so rather than one fish per tank, I just sell them off and get newer one


LOL the new will just fight again...so you will be buying and selling again and again

I got a group of 8 IT around 1.5" and now they are 3" and so far no fighting. Will see if they will fight when they get bigger in a year or 2.


----------



## dl88dl

This cichlid looks to be a bumblebee cichlid and they are asking $80. Most lfs will sell this fish for $10 and on PN around $5 lol

"7" ++
Black Cichlid, 
Very Agressive, good to put it with oscar, jack dempsey, or smaller size piranha, it was raced in a Red Belly Amazonic Piranha tank and still leaves with them, 
It will beat up any piranha smaller or the same size as him, 
Nice bright Black color
all i know is that is from East Africa, very large Cichlid
i am willing to sell it for $80 or trade it for a female flowerhorne 
If you are interested leave your cell number and i will call you back.

Lowballers are welcome, 
They are very good for a laugh, 
Thank you!! LOL "

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-CICHLIDS-Large-7-East-African-Black-Cichlid-W0QQAdIdZ274707430


----------



## TLe041

dl88dl said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-CICHLIDS-Large-7-East-African-Black-Cichlid-W0QQAdIdZ274707430


Why don't people take ten seconds to proofread their ads? His looks like it was written by a total moron. Hardly inspires me to shell out $80/fish.


----------



## Jackson

TLe041 said:


> Why don't people take ten seconds to proofread their ads? His looks like it was written by a total moron. Hardly inspires me to shell out $80/fish.


Lmao

Just look at the pics lol


----------



## dl88dl

Here is a glass rock for sale. I pickup one very similiar but just a little smaller for $5 from a guy in Bowmanville. Maybe I should resell my for $50 and that is a big saving for the buyer

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...hiseled-Glass-Crystal-Rock-W0QQAdIdZ261380564

"Material: Transparent glass Dimensions: 10.5" x 8" x 6" Weight: 18 pounds I bought it for my aquarium and had it shipped here from California. When submerged in water, it looks like a giant chunk of ice! This piece plus shipping cost me over $500 and now my aquarium is going salt with only live rock and corrals. Needless to say, I don't need it anymore so I'm letting it go for $200 obo. Call or txt: 289-200-3130 This ad was posted with the Kijiji Classifieds app."


----------



## carmenh

Bahahaha...if he paid $500 for this, maybe it's not the only kind of rock he's using and/or selling!



dl88dl said:


> Here is a glass rock for sale. I pickup one very similiar but just a little smaller for $5 from a guy in Bowmanville. Maybe I should resell my for $50 and that is a big saving for the buyer
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...hiseled-Glass-Crystal-Rock-W0QQAdIdZ261380564
> 
> "Material: Transparent glass Dimensions: 10.5" x 8" x 6" Weight: 18 pounds I bought it for my aquarium and had it shipped here from California. When submerged in water, it looks like a giant chunk of ice! This piece plus shipping cost me over $500 and now my aquarium is going salt with only live rock and corrals. Needless to say, I don't need it anymore so I'm letting it go for $200 obo. Call or txt: 289-200-3130 This ad was posted with the Kijiji Classifieds app."


----------



## Jackson

carmenh said:


> Bahahaha...if he paid $500 for this, maybe it's not the only kind of rock he's using and/or selling!


Lmao

Who knows


----------



## dl88dl

Here is a Malaysian platinum ogon koi for $75 at 5.5". These kois are a dime a dozen. Not sure why it is rare lol and a 1 year koi should be around the 10" to 12" mark Most lfs sells this kind of koi from $8 to $15

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-liv...KOI-RARE-ALMOST-A-YEAR-OLD-W0QQAdIdZ277653290

"MALAYSIAN PLATINUM OGON KOI (RARE!) - ALMOST A YEAR OLD!

LENGTH : ~ 5.5 INCHES + GROWING, RASIED FROM 3 "

TYPE: OGON

AREA: MALAYSIAN

HARD TO FIND, NOT SOLD AT BIG ALS, PETSMART, ETC... NOT A BUTTERFLY KOI!, THIS FISH IS WORTH UP TO 109$, YOU DO NOT PAY THAT PRICE,

FISH IS FLAWLESS, NO SKIN BLEMISHES, FINS IN GREAT SHAPE!

REASON FOR SALE: OUTGREW MY TANK

MSG FOR DETAILS!!! 75$ OBO
CONTACT ME THROUGH THIS AD WILL RESPOND SAME DAY

FLEXIBLE PICK UPS AND DROP OFFS ( FOR EXTRA CHARGE)

CHECK OUT MY MANY OTHER ITEMS FOR SALE, THANKS!!!

IF AD IS STILL POSTED, THEN OFFER STILL AVAILABLE"


----------



## bigfishy

I can get you one for $5


----------



## dl88dl

bigfishy said:


> I can get you one for $5


I guess that koi in his home is one of a kind and that is why it is rare


----------



## peterpd99

here's one I found

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...and-colourful-angel-fishes-W0QQAdIdZ277687913


----------



## dl88dl

peterpd99 said:


> here's one I found
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...and-colourful-angel-fishes-W0QQAdIdZ277687913


I don't see any angelfish in that picture...mostly likely it is $45 and not $450


----------



## peterpd99

what were they thinking?
Are they targeting ppl who don't know where to shop?...I mean there are price comparisons on kijiji itself.. well I guess we all get a kick out of it.


----------



## MattyB

dl88dl said:


> I don't see any angelfish in that picture...mostly likely it is $45 and not $450


The antique fish tank stand is where you get your value.


----------



## fishclubgirl

Actually it looks like the antique stand is not quite long enough either. Quite the deal, am thinking I'll get it shipped to Alberta too


----------



## MattyB

Good news. The tank is no longer overpriced. I just contacted the seller and they are willing to take $250 for it. What a relieve.


----------



## acropora1981

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...Price-Albino-Sailfin-Pleco-W0QQAdIdZ280604971

lol


----------



## bigfishy

acropora1981 said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...Price-Albino-Sailfin-Pleco-W0QQAdIdZ280604971
> 
> lol


I wonder if it is Thachingster or not?!?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24750


----------



## dl88dl

MattyB said:


> Good news. The tank is no longer overpriced. I just contacted the seller and they are willing to take $250 for it. What a relieve.


Who is going to be the lucky one and get this setup for only $250


----------



## Tearran

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aquarium-with-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ283888970

Anyone got an extra $400 lying around for a nice tank?


----------



## dsl001

*29 gallon tank with stand, canopy, etc. for $500*

Here is a 29 gallon tank with stand, canopy, etc. for $500.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/for/2405728480.html


----------



## dsl001

*55 Gallon Fish Tank with stand, canopy, filter for $700*

Here is a 55 Gallon Fish Tank with stand, canopy, filter, etc for $700

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2394837792.html


----------



## MattyB

this is cheap when compared to the two above.


----------



## carmenh

Bahahaha...don't "waist" his time lowballing cuz he KNOWS his stuff is worth as much now as it was new!


----------



## noved

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## arktixan

noved said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Cost over $250 to make... for a DIY? Right O... 
Description is jokes. hah


----------



## poobar

$50! for a few plastic bottles and tubes!!
I'm selling all my stuff for way too low a price!!


----------



## flagtail

*sharks*

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/2427485377.html


----------



## bigfishy

flagtail said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/2427485377.html


They are not even Bala Shark, and they are ID shark

It's a good deal if the fish were actually "Bala Shark"

$100 - $30 (tank) = $70

$70 / 3 fish = $23.33

$23.33 per fish



I won't hesitate of buying 14"+ Bala Shark for $23


----------



## poobar

bigfishy said:


> They are not even Bala Shark, and they are ID shark
> 
> It's a good deal if the fish were actually "Bala Shark"
> 
> $100 - $30 (tank) = $70
> 
> $70 / 3 fish = $23.33
> 
> $23.33 per fish
> 
> 
> 
> I won't hesitate of buying 14"+ Bala Shark for $23


Looking at the pictures I can't believe he has them in a tank that small!!
I am surprised they can even turn around.


----------



## Westender

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ290374290

It's an expanding tank - 20-40 gallons! Easily worth 300 just for the adaptability!


----------



## carmenh

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-CORAL-FOR-YOUR-AQUARIUM-W0QQAdIdZ290857248

I don't even know what to say...


----------



## MattyB

I hope someone is trolling.


----------



## carmenh

Why, don't you think it's pretty? And a fabulous bargain? 



MattyB said:


> I hope someone is trolling.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Anyone for a turtle with tank worth 1000$ ?!?!
http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...n-et-aquarium-tout-equipe-W0QQAdIdZ291440030#


----------



## carmenh

*Seriously???*

Look at the size of the fish in the pic on the box...


----------



## bigfishy

I think it just a magnify ring that makes the fish looks big


----------



## carmenh

Maybe, but it's still really fugly 



bigfishy said:


> I think it just a magnify ring that makes the fish looks big


----------



## Alexpatrascu

carmenh said:


> Look at the size of the fish in the pic on the box..


And it's not just one fish in there.....there are two !!!


----------



## Dsharp

Does this count? 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...quarium-with-Cabinet-Stand-W0QQAdIdZ294093346


----------



## Jackson

Dsharp said:


> Does this count?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...quarium-with-Cabinet-Stand-W0QQAdIdZ294093346


WoW!!!

Now that's a great deal lol


----------



## carmenh

Yea, but he'll deliver for FREE...



Jackson said:


> WoW!!!
> 
> Now that's a great deal lol


----------



## Dsharp

PRICE DROP!!!
Only $500 now!


*facepalm*


----------



## marimo

Westender said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ290374290
> 
> It's an expanding tank - 20-40 gallons! Easily worth 300 just for the adaptability!


and goupies! must be some rare fish


----------



## Sameer

marimo said:


> and goupies! must be some rare fish


hehehe thats a funny one.


----------



## Dieselfool

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/drh/fuo/2472923857.html

Hmmmm, 200 gal.?


----------



## bigfishy

marimo said:


> and goupies! must be some rare fish


looks like a platy than a guppy



Dieselfool said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/drh/fuo/2472923857.html
> 
> Hmmmm, 200 gal.?


90G


----------



## Westender

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/yrk/for/2495227533.html

I haven't been buying herp enclosures, but this seems a little steep - and isn't that a huge crack in the bottom of the pic?


----------



## Chromey

Why does the glass look broken in the 2nd pic ^^^


----------



## Car2n

Oh, If I only had 400 bucks,,,,, 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Aquarium-45-Gallon-W0QQAdIdZ297981366


----------



## Dsharp

thats a seriously ghetto aquarium setup...


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Is anyone looking for a 600$ **ALMOST BRAND NEW* - - 33 GALLON FISH TANK WITH 7 ANGEL FISH* ?!?!?

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...ISH-TANK-WITH-7-ANGEL-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ302431459


----------



## carmenh

OMG he'd be VERY lucky to get a quarter of that!



Alexpatrascu said:


> Is anyone looking for a 600$ **ALMOST BRAND NEW* - - 33 GALLON FISH TANK WITH 7 ANGEL FISH* ?!?!?
> 
> http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...ISH-TANK-WITH-7-ANGEL-FISH-W0QQAdIdZ302431459


----------



## default

carmenh said:


> OMG he'd be VERY lucky to get a quarter of that!


serious haters!  lmao never know might be some super rare altums 
-- seriously though, these people dont really understand fish keeping or any hobby related... probably why they're selling them >.< but that $600 for that 33 gallon is just great. and they always seem to have funky gravel colours.. or is that just me?
wish you could comment on those post. that would be awesome.


----------



## missindifferent

Funky gravel colours... it was probably for kids 

I sometimes email these people pointing out flaws in their ad... a lot of people selling macs have the wrong specs, even the wrong screen size... lol


----------



## characinfan

*5 gallon for $100*

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2521323414.html


----------



## Dsharp

I paid less than that for a 90 gallon with a stand...

And it also came with some gravel.

People amaze me.


----------



## Dieselfool

Dsharp said:


> I paid less than that for a 90 gallon with a stand...
> 
> And it also came with some gravel.
> 
> People amaze me.


Yeah, but this one comes with a "small hospital tank", maybe a 1oz shot glass, and a Beta Hammock. The funny thing is they probibly did pay over $250 if they bought all this crap from BA's.


----------



## default

Dieselfool said:


> Yeah, but this one comes with a "small hospital tank", maybe a 1oz shot glass, and a Beta Hammock. The funny thing is they probibly did pay over $250 if they bought all this crap from BA's.


the snails draws the big bucks! and yea i agree, it did cost them quite a lot for all of that. wasent the worst ad i've seen on this thread  but still bad.


----------



## missindifferent

Dieselfool said:


> Yeah, but this one comes with a "small hospital tank", maybe a 1oz shot glass, and a Beta Hammock. The funny thing is they probibly did pay over $250 if they bought all this crap from BA's.


I don't think big als carries that marina tank though. It's too reasonably priced lol.
They're sold at PJ's and Petsmart. These setups include the filter, canopy, light, etc) and the 20g one only costs $100 +tax. I think this guy is just trying to rip people off...


----------



## Alexpatrascu

missindifferent said:


> I sometimes email these people pointing out flaws in their ad... a lot of people selling macs have the wrong specs, even the wrong screen size... lol


Haha, I already sent him an email telling him he's lucky to get 200$ on that tank.

I always send these kind of emails with a fake email([email protected] or [email protected])...I don't want them to SPAM my email acc with answers about "who are you to tell me at what price to sell my sh!t ?!?!"


----------



## dl88dl

Here is a new submersible pump for $1000.I can get these same pumps from eBay delivered for under $270 CAD

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-PRO-ECO-8000GPH-KOI-POND-PUMP-W0QQAdIdZ303246283


----------



## missindifferent

Alexpatrascu said:


> Haha, I already sent him an email telling him he's lucky to get 200$ on that tank.
> 
> I always send these kind of emails with a fake email([email protected] or [email protected])...I don't want them to SPAM my email acc with answers about "who are you to tell me at what price to sell my sh!t ?!?!"


I do the same thing! People can get really offended... don't want to get into an email fight


----------



## Guest

dl88dl said:


> Here is a new submersible pump for $1000.I can get these same pumps from eBay delivered for under $270 CAD
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-PRO-ECO-8000GPH-KOI-POND-PUMP-W0QQAdIdZ303246283


I agree this is too expensive for kijiji but this pump does retail for over $1000 online and up to $1300 in stores. The wholesale price from Pro Eco for this exact unit is almost $650! It is a beast. I have seen it offered for under $800 online but the seller never seems to have them in stock. The seller probably paid over $1000 for it and is eating the tax paid just to sell it.

Show me a link on Ebay for this exact pump for that price I know someone who is looking for one and would gladly fork out that for one and two back ups.

Pro Eco Pumps are landscaper and commercial grade pumps from a Canadian company and are not often seen in home ponds because of their high cost


----------



## default

h_s said:


> I agree this is too expensive for kijiji but this pump does retail for over $1000 online and up to $1300 in stores. The wholesale price from Pro Eco for this exact unit is almost $650! It is a beast. I have seen it offered for under $800 online but the seller never seems to have them in stock. The seller probably paid over $1000 for it and is eating the tax paid just to sell it.
> 
> Show me a link on Ebay for this exact pump for that price I know someone who is looking for one and would gladly fork out that for one and two back ups.
> 
> Pro Eco Pumps are landscaper and commercial grade pumps from a Canadian company and are not often seen in home ponds because of their high cost


agreed, these pumps are retailed for high prices. dosent look it though.


----------



## missindifferent

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-90-Gallon-Fish-Tank-Fish-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ296967101#

$1000 for a 90g without stand, but comes with a fluval 305 and some "siclet" fish lol.
Oh, and the 305 is only rated for up to 70g.


----------



## dl88dl

h_s said:


> I agree this is too expensive for kijiji but this pump does retail for over $1000 online and up to $1300 in stores. The wholesale price from Pro Eco for this exact unit is almost $650! It is a beast. I have seen it offered for under $800 online but the seller never seems to have them in stock. The seller probably paid over $1000 for it and is eating the tax paid just to sell it.
> 
> Show me a link on Ebay for this exact pump for that price I know someone who is looking for one and would gladly fork out that for one and two back ups.
> 
> Pro Eco Pumps are landscaper and commercial grade pumps from a Canadian company and are not often seen in home ponds because of their high cost


I don't see that listing any more on eBay but maybe I should have say looks similiar


----------



## Chromey

im interested it this new African siclet fish breed...


----------



## dl88dl

Chromey said:


> im interested it this new African siclet fish breed...


They are very rare and that is why the high price lol


----------



## Guest

dl88dl said:


> I don't see that listing any more on eBay but maybe I should have say looks similiar


Honest mistake... there are plenty of pumps with similar specs on ebay but not the reputation or workmanship of the Pro Eco pumps. I sent the Kijiji link to the person interested. He'll probably offer him $800-$850


----------



## Dieselfool

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/fuo/2528269801.html

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/hsh/2527873949.html

Good deals eh?


----------



## J-P

I am not sure if these guys got hosed to begin with or what ... $15 per pound for live rock??? Where was he / she shopping??


----------



## Kerohime

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2533759257.html

Couldnt help it.


----------



## dchow

Its actually only 1.77G too!


----------



## missindifferent

LOLLLLLL. And this person knows because they have the box.
Couldn't sell it here.


----------



## carmenh

Or you could buy it brand new for less...


----------



## Kerohime

and IQ3 for Clownfish? The ignorance of people...


----------



## dl88dl

h_s said:


> Honest mistake... there are plenty of pumps with similar specs on ebay but not the reputation or workmanship of the Pro Eco pumps. I sent the Kijiji link to the person interested. He'll probably offer him $800-$850


 The price has dropped to $650


----------



## missindifferent

Another Marina style 20 tank. Only sells for $100 at PJ's with the light, but this guy's selling it used for $240. UNBELIEVABLE! 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...s-with-everything-you-need-W0QQAdIdZ298056644


----------



## acropora1981

I have to stop reading this thread... it makes me crazy!


----------



## LeafsFan4281

Unbelievable. I emailed this guy and he want *$625 *for this 20 gallon setup!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...op-of-the-line-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ304928140


----------



## carmenh

Crap, it's gone. I would have liked to see what a solid gold aquarium looks like 



LeafsFan4281 said:


> Unbelievable. I emailed this guy and he want *$625 *for this 20 gallon setup!
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...op-of-the-line-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ304928140


----------



## Alexpatrascu

LeafsFan4281 said:


> Unbelievable. I emailed this guy and he want *$625 *for this 20 gallon setup!
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...op-of-the-line-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ304928140


Wow, me too I would've loved to see it.

Next time take a screenshoot !!!


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Tropical-Arowana-Silver-W0QQAdIdZ307901575

Is this bad or what?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Tropical-Arowana-Silver-W0QQAdIdZ307901575
> 
> Is this bad or what?


Someone please rescue them


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Do my eyes deceive me or does that goof have a 12" fish in a 12" long tank?

His fish must be sick and nearly dead or it would have jumped out of that nasty little tank.

W


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Neah, the tank is 30" or 36" long.....enough space for 2 or even 3 full grown arowana 

Anyway, how about some yellow platy....for SALT WATER AQUARIUM ??!?!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I have aquarium salt. I put it in water. I now have salt-water aquarium.

$3000 please for my salt water aquarium..... 

W


----------



## bigfishy

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or does that goof have a 12" fish in a 12" long tank?
> 
> His fish must be sick and nearly dead or it would have jumped out of that nasty little tank.
> 
> W


at least the arow doesn't have any drop eyes


----------



## dl88dl

2x 1" orange koi angels for $40...a little over priced

"I have 2 nice orange koi angelfish baby for sell. They are not common koi. They have more bright orange covering all body. The first picture is parents. The Second picture is the 2 baby for sell. They are about 1" body, just begain show some color at this size. $40 for this two.
Also some live plant, 3 different plant for $10. 8 plants for $20."

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-rare-orange-koi-angelfish-W0QQAdIdZ315123852


----------



## missindifferent

dl88dl said:


> 2x 1" orange koi angels for $40...a little over priced
> 
> "I have 2 nice orange koi angelfish baby for sell. They are not common koi. They have more bright orange covering all body. The first picture is parents. The Second picture is the 2 baby for sell. They are about 1" body, just begain show some color at this size. $40 for this two.
> Also some live plant, 3 different plant for $10. 8 plants for $20."
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-rare-orange-koi-angelfish-W0QQAdIdZ315123852


Is it me or are the babies he's selling really UGLY?


----------



## J-P

250 gal tank for $1000??

This ad may be editable... have at 'er guys! just don't charge me for anything. Just want to see if someone would actually reply with a serious inquiry


----------



## Dieselfool

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-180-gallon-saltwater-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ318291234

Now I don't know too much about s/w, but for $8000, this must be one hell of a set-up.
Al.


----------



## J-P

at $44 a gallon that is crazy!!

you could build a house on that budget.


----------



## aeri

$300 for a 9" oscar

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-year-old-for-big-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ318898674


----------



## trailblazer295

10g setup for $125

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ng-Stand-Light-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ320908614


----------



## Riceburner

aeri said:


> $300 for a 9" oscar
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-year-old-for-big-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ318898674


dang, I gave one away....


----------



## bigfishy

$999 for 2 set of tanks

I can offer you my 2 set of aquarium with better filters, lighting, heaters for half of the price!


----------



## adrenaline

this sounds like a 55 gallon tank, with goldfish and tetras, for $1500!!!! LOL!!!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-tank-and-stand-W0QQAdIdZ321053293

Date Listed 10-Oct-11 
Price $1,500.00 
Address Whitby, ON, Canada 
View map

TANK 4 feet by 1 foot by 1.5 feet

stand custom pine and MDF shelving

fish if you want em 3 angles plus many small gold fish, also 3-5 tetras. 
shark 1 
2 turtles

and filter canister

1500 or best offer


----------



## Dieselfool

bigfishy said:


> $999 for 2 set of tanks
> 
> I can offer you my 2 set of aquarium with better filters, lighting, heaters for half of the price!


Yeah, but he says it's worth over $4500 new.


----------



## carmenh

I'd love to see that itemized


----------



## Fish_Man

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-slider-turtles-and-a-fish-W0QQAdIdZ321899008

....... speechless


----------



## carmenh

Has anyone ever found out what this one is all about? It's been up for years and gets updated frequently. I'm dying of curiosity...


----------



## Dieselfool

http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acce...ium-in-Cherry-Wood-Cabinet-W0QQAdIdZ326378357

Well it is the "royals royce" of aquariums. LOL.


----------



## missindifferent

Fish_Man said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-slider-turtles-and-a-fish-W0QQAdIdZ321899008
> 
> ....... speechless


That's looks really sad...


----------



## Lei

*20g set up, NO TANK, $500!!!!*

I emailed a guy on Kijiji to see what size and how much for his set-up (kind of important information to put in the ad)

Here is his reply :

"Hello if you want the best and top of the line Aquarium and all accessories included that means you don't add or buy anything else everything is included and they work automatically I believe it's 20 gallon and I'm asking $575.00 with tank and $500.00 without the tank just accessories or best offer thanks."


----------



## Lei

carmenh, I think that is the same dude!!!

I bet he is using it as an ad for new/ resale equipment?


----------



## Westender

Here's steal for a mere $350...

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2714121170.html


----------



## carmenh

Sorry, totally missed your reply. 
He used to list a price and it _was_ something nuts like that. But it's been up, literally, for years! So WTF???



Lei said:


> carmenh, I think that is the same dude!!!
> 
> I bet he is using it as an ad for new/ resale equipment?


----------



## trailblazer295

A 12g fluval tank for $350 :S but $250 savings from new 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...r-sale-Brand-new-with-fish-W0QQAdIdZ335540030


----------



## ThaChingster

trailblazer295 said:


> A 12g fluval tank for $350 :S but $250 savings from new
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...r-sale-Brand-new-with-fish-W0QQAdIdZ335540030


who knew guppies and neon tetra's could be worth $150
are they worth their size in gold?


----------



## fishclubgirl

trailblazer295 said:


> A 12g fluval tank for $350 :S but $250 savings from new
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...r-sale-Brand-new-with-fish-W0QQAdIdZ335540030


Actually I really like that dinosaur skeleton seriously!!


----------



## carmenh

Holy crap, check out the stand in the one...terrifying!
http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...INCLUDED-VVEERRYY-CHEEAAPP-W0QQAdIdZ345290480


----------



## ThaChingster

$900?!! $300 for a 3D background?
includes many xtrassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## parrot5

carmenh said:


> Holy crap, check out the stand in the one...terrifying!
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...INCLUDED-VVEERRYY-CHEEAAPP-W0QQAdIdZ345290480


And the electrical outlets are right under it....


----------



## carmenh

I wonder where he shops? I'm pretty sure I've never seen a Python for $150 either! 



ThaChingster said:


> $900?!! $300 for a 3D background?
> includes many xtrassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## carmenh

Oooooh, I didn't even notice that! I'd hate to be the guest who bumps the tank! 



parrot5 said:


> And the electrical outlets are right under it....


----------



## sig

*moning sale!!!!*

Date Listed 16-Jan-12
Price $1,188.88
Address 万锦安大略省 L3R 1H6加拿大
View map
Offered By Owner

i am an aquarium worker......
i will want to moving my reaidence
new place can not to take care the fish......
so i neet some nice people to take over them
1 is saltwater tank, it is a 29gal take, sale $1188.88
include: lamp, protein skimmer, UV light, filter, fish, corals........(that is a combo include everythings)
2 is freshwater tank, it is 15gal take, sale $88.88
include: filter, fish, and plants
3 is goldfish tank, sale 68.88
include: 7 goldfish and filter

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-moning-sale-W0QQAdIdZ346502540

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## poobar

sig said:


> Date Listed 16-Jan-12
> Price $1,188.88
> Address 万锦安大略省 L3R 1H6加拿大
> View map
> Offered By Owner
> 
> i am an aquarium worker......
> i will want to moving my reaidence
> new place can not to take care the fish......
> so i neet some nice people to take over them
> 1 is saltwater tank, it is a 29gal take, sale $1188.88
> include: lamp, protein skimmer, UV light, filter, fish, corals........(that is a combo include everythings)
> 2 is freshwater tank, it is 15gal take, sale $88.88
> include: filter, fish, and plants
> 3 is goldfish tank, sale 68.88
> include: 7 goldfish and filter
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-moning-sale-W0QQAdIdZ346502540


I saw this baby yesterday. Having a "moning sale!"
I must have looked at this 3-4 times trying to see what I was missing!


----------



## J-P

I think the Markham district has a premium on tanks


----------



## Bwhiskered

Some people want the last nickle for everything that they sell. Great tanks are some times at the curb for garbage pickup.


----------



## razoredge

carmenh said:


> Holy crap, check out the stand in the one...terrifying!
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...INCLUDED-VVEERRYY-CHEEAAPP-W0QQAdIdZ345290480


OMG!! That is a crazy stand. I can't figure how it doesn't tip over. It's a accident just waiting to happen.


----------



## wildexpressions

Agreed, that stand is just ridiculous. The noly thing that could make it more foolish is if it turns out there are kids or a pet dog living in the same house.

but on to other ads

http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-ViewA...ts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_alerts

It looks nice. That said, I haven't broke out the calculator but I'm pretty sure I sell the following at full retail for less.

Date Listed 18-Jan-12
Price	$2,100.00
Address Kingston, ON, Canada 
View map
Offered By Owner
55 gallon Fish Tank
Looking to sell all parts, Includes everything needed to sustain a healthy salt water environment. Also includes many corals and fishes. Must sell as whole unit.
Includes the following components:
55 gallon tank w/ steel stand
HOB filter
Protein Skimmer
2 Power heads
2 Heaters
2 Thermometers
Light: 6 x 54w T5HO
Cleaning Magnet
New bucket of marine salt
80 lbs of live rock
50 lbs of live sand
Several external bins for water storage and cleaning equipment
All water testing equipment and water treating supplements
Corals:
Long tentacle anemone
Brain coral
Hammer coral
Feather duster
Mushrooms
Variety of polyps
Tree coral
Few other misc. corals
Fish:
Clown Fish
Maderine Fish
Yellow tail damsel
Coral banded shrimp
Goby eel
Green chromis
Yellow damsel
2 dozen crabs & snails
3 sea urchins


----------



## malajulinka

I had to post  this one. It just gets better, making me a feel more and more queasy...


----------



## J-P

love the "I had fish but they kept dying" portion....

DUH!!!... someone slap this guy.


----------



## Ital_stal

$200 for a 29 gallon:http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-African-Cichlids-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ347244714

same set up is just over half his asking new at als and petsmart.


----------



## Dsharp

$250 for 25Gal...
I bought a 90gal with a stand and hood for less

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...d-fish-plants-food-etc-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ342842652


----------



## poobar

wildexpressions said:


> Agreed, that stand is just ridiculous. The noly thing that could make it more foolish is if it turns out there are kids or a pet dog living in the same house.
> 
> but on to other ads
> 
> http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-ViewA...ts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_alerts
> 
> It looks nice. That said, I haven't broke out the calculator but I'm pretty sure I sell the following at full retail for less.
> 
> Date Listed 18-Jan-12
> Price	$2,100.00
> Address Kingston, ON, Canada
> View map
> Offered By Owner
> 55 gallon Fish Tank
> Looking to sell all parts, Includes everything needed to sustain a healthy salt water environment. Also includes many corals and fishes. Must sell as whole unit.
> Includes the following components:
> 55 gallon tank w/ steel stand
> HOB filter
> Protein Skimmer
> 2 Power heads
> 2 Heaters
> 2 Thermometers
> Light: 6 x 54w T5HO
> Cleaning Magnet
> New bucket of marine salt
> 80 lbs of live rock
> 50 lbs of live sand
> Several external bins for water storage and cleaning equipment
> All water testing equipment and water treating supplements
> Corals:
> Long tentacle anemone
> Brain coral
> Hammer coral
> Feather duster
> Mushrooms
> Variety of polyps
> Tree coral
> Few other misc. corals
> Fish:
> Clown Fish
> Maderine Fish
> Yellow tail damsel
> Coral banded shrimp
> Goby eel
> Green chromis
> Yellow damsel
> 2 dozen crabs & snails
> 3 sea urchins


Aren't Big Als in Scarborough selling one of there display tanks for $2,200!!!
I am sure I could buy thay complete setup for less than that!


----------



## mkblitz

razoredge said:


> OMG!! That is a crazy stand. I can't figure how it doesn't tip over. It's a accident just waiting to happen.


that is an electrical hazard waiting to happen.

I don't get these 10/20g tanks going for 100+... most people offer those to me for free....


----------



## HOWsMom

mkblitz said:


> that is an electrical hazard waiting to happen.
> 
> I don't get these 10/20g tanks going for 100+... most people offer those to me for free....


I very recently picked up a 5g and a 10g, both with working light fixtures / hoods, a heater, pump, and a few miscellaneous accessories for $15 total. 
All in used, but absolutely impeccable condition.


----------



## Naoko

*$100 for this...*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Huge-Beautiful-and-Healthy-Green-Polyp-Coral-Reef-Tank-Saltwater-W0QQAdIdZ349810363


----------



## missindifferent

13 neon tetras in a glass vase.... $39. *sigh*


----------



## zenafish

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Saltwater-Tank-40-Gallon-Breeder-set-up-W0QQAdIdZ350307080

40 breeder, SS65, small Eheim, PC light and bulbs for $600. I emailed him and offered $50 for tank only he replied LOL. I replied DITTO right back at ya.

Whoever suckered him into buying those Coralife PC "for corals" needs a smack on the head. Probably BA.


----------



## Holidays

Coralife PC "for corals" is not a good fixture? never had them, I tried aquaticlife before



zenafish said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Saltwater-Tank-40-Gallon-Breeder-set-up-W0QQAdIdZ350307080
> 
> 40 breeder, SS65, small Eheim, PC light and bulbs for $600. I emailed him and offered $50 for tank only he replied LOL. I replied DITTO right back at ya.
> 
> Whoever suckered him into buying those Coralife PC "for corals" needs a smack on the head. Probably BA.


----------



## Flazky

carmenh said:


> Holy crap, check out the stand in the one...terrifying!
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...INCLUDED-VVEERRYY-CHEEAAPP-W0QQAdIdZ345290480


Dont be fooled, those are steel poles welded onto a steel plate that is cemented onto the floor.


----------



## Tristan

*90 Gallon Fish Tank and Stand*

This fantastic deal is nearly 60% off retail... lol $1000 bucks for this setup and its only on a stingray stand. I want some of what he is smoking!

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-90-Gallon-Fish-Tank-and-Stand-W0QQAdIdZ356733229


----------



## muskieboy

This is by far the biggest rip
7,500 for a 350 gallon acrylic tank but is has a 15,000 plastic reef insert
whata bargain

He used to have the listed for 25,000 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-Fish-Tank-Great-condition-W0QQAdIdZ351471725


----------



## acropora1981

muskieboy said:


> This is by far the biggest rip
> 7,500 for a 350 gallon acrylic tank but is has a 15,000 plastic reef insert
> whata bargain
> 
> He used to have the listed for 25,000
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-Fish-Tank-Great-condition-W0QQAdIdZ351471725


Rich people are clueless as to what an aquarium is worth; to me, that's worthless.


----------



## walleye

this is how rich people make money.


----------



## GallowC

The is a CO2 system for sale 10lb tank (not full), Milwaukee regulator with bubble count, and a PH meter and the guy was asking $400 originally, now gone to $350! LOL he is going to have that for a while. Can build the system new for less than that  Just did


----------



## brianc

Yea I messaged that guy. He'll do $300 lowest. 

The pH regulator is the only thing thats worth money. He has no idea what regulator it is. So likely not worth anything.


----------



## bigfishy

are you guys talking about this deal?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ection-System-Complete-Set-W0QQAdIdZ364370663

I see the probe is dry o.o'' That's bad! o.o''


----------



## brianc

Yea. I emailed him. He's willing to do $300. Sais the setup runs fine, no leaks.

No idea how old that probe is though. May need a new one if past owner didnt maintain it well.


----------



## GallowC

Its too much at $300, 400 was a joke. $250 would be the max and pushing it. The PH meter is roughly $100 also you can get a package of the Mill, bubble, and PH for $175 +shipping so about $200, then get the tank for $105(full). So brand new for that system lets say $350 (taxes added). If he wants to sell it $200 would be more like the price. Just picked up a tank, Mill reg & bubble for $125 and the meter is coming costing me $115 with tax so grand total of $240 for the same system.


----------



## bigfishy

GallowC said:


> Its too much at $300, 400 was a joke. $250 would be the max and pushing it. The PH meter is roughly $100 also you can get a package of the Mill, bubble, and PH for $175 +shipping so about $200, then get the tank for $105(full). So brand new for that system lets say $350 (taxes added). If he wants to sell it $200 would be more like the price. Just picked up a tank, Mill reg & bubble for $125 and the meter is coming costing me $115 with tax so grand total of $240 for the same system.


It said PH monitor + controller :O

Care to show me of where to get a brand new PH controller for $115 + tax? I'd appreciated!


----------



## GallowC

bigfishy said:


> It said PH monitor + controller :O
> 
> Care to show me of where to get a brand new PH controller for $115 + tax? I'd appreciated!


 http://www.marineandreef.com/Aquarium_CO2_pH_Controllers_s/191.htm

$110.00


----------



## kbn

*I like second one more*

But both are in top ads
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...m-with-CO2-System-and-Fish-W0QQAdIdZ368072753
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...ish-Tank-Set-Ready-For-Use-W0QQAdIdZ367557555


----------



## muskieboy

lol a 10 gallon for $300 Is that supposed to be a joke 
I'd say 60-70 max


----------



## Jaysan

muskieboy said:


> lol a 10 gallon for $300 Is that supposed to be a joke
> I'd say 60-70 max


...and I'm selling the exact same one for $40 -_-
I'm not sure what they are high on.


----------



## kbn

But I bet you don't have all this fancy stuff in. And I bet that stuff causes great trips every time they're high.


----------



## MDR

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-125-Gallon-Fish-Tank-Brand-New-Setup-W0QQAdIdZ367820487


----------



## razoredge

Only $2,500 for a 90 Gallon tank. 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-fish-tank-95-gallon-W0QQAdIdZ359616441


----------



## getochkn

MDR said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-125-Gallon-Fish-Tank-Brand-New-Setup-W0QQAdIdZ367820487


$3500. LMAO. Even brand new, a couple of double wheel marinelands, $50 each, 2 marineland LED lights, $60+ each, 120gal tank, $250ish. Maybe $500 tops for the tank as is and $3500 doesn't even include that stand. lol.

I see stupid prices on there people want for stuff.


----------



## manmadecorals

sometimes i just want to respond to these things just so i can bring their hopes up and then....CRUSH IT! ...because that's just how ridiculous those prices are...


----------



## Anoobias

It's the "I spent 3500 total and demand full sentimental value". I know if my wife were to sell my stuff she would look back through bank records, add it all up and list a 55 G for 6 grand lol


----------



## Jackson

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...all-fish-included-2200-obo-W0QQAdIdZ373470552

This ones funny


----------



## carmenh

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-90-Gallon-Saltwater-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ368512788

***NEW LOW PRICE*** ANY REASONABLE OFFER WILL BE ACCEPTED (but the asking price is still nuts!)

Check out picture #8 (the powerhead), holy crap, I sometimes put off cleaning my powerheads but that's horrid! Way to show that it's a totally neglected tank!
Looks like he put a lot of $$$ in at some point, though...


----------



## getochkn

carmenh said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-90-Gallon-Saltwater-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ368512788
> 
> ***NEW LOW PRICE*** ANY REASONABLE OFFER WILL BE ACCEPTED (but the asking price is still nuts!)
> 
> Check out picture #8 (the powerhead), holy crap, I sometimes put off cleaning my powerheads but that's horrid! Way to show that it's a totally neglected tank!
> Looks like he put a lot of $$$ in at some point, though...


The light is a $1000, skimmer, controller, pumps, another $1200 or so, plus tank, stand, sump, reactors, co2, ph probes, ro, auto top off, and livestock, there is probably well over $3000 there. A lot of the prices I got for light, skimmer and controller was online, not sure if it in the states, shipping, etc so while not a great deal, one suitable for this thread would be priced for that above setup for $9000 or something. lol.


----------



## carmenh

Like I said in my post, I'm sure he really DID put a lot of dough into it at some point but for me at least, the value goes down HUGE when the stuff is so badly neglected. Not only do I not like cleaning up other people messy stuff, but the lifespan of any motors would be shortened, guaranteed all the bulbs need changing, etc. Perhaps not as extreme as some of the posts on here but IMHO still way overpriced for a 90...



getochkn said:


> The light is a $1000, skimmer, controller, pumps, another $1200 or so, plus tank, stand, sump, reactors, co2, ph probes, ro, auto top off, and livestock, there is probably well over $3000 there. A lot of the prices I got for light, skimmer and controller was online, not sure if it in the states, shipping, etc so while not a great deal, one suitable for this thread would be priced for that above setup for $9000 or something. lol.


----------



## aeri

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-65-Gallon-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ377713548


----------



## getochkn

aeri said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-65-Gallon-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ377713548


Looks like a Eheim Classic on the floor, no where near $350. My Pro 3 2075 was less than $350 brand new and you can fit like 2 Classics inside it. lol.


----------



## Chromey

aeri said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-65-Gallon-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ377713548


good one 

I gotta ask... IS the water Better in that tank then anyones else?


----------



## Syed

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-Aquarium-w-15-Gallon-Sump-W0QQAdIdZ382562334

Oh my...


----------



## poobar

Syed said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-Aquarium-w-15-Gallon-Sump-W0QQAdIdZ382562334
> 
> Oh my...


OMG!

1. How can you keep a yellow tang in a 20 gallon aquarium.
2. That's taking Aptasia to a new level!


----------



## Car2n

Straight to the point. 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-tank-needed-W0QQAdIdZ383910244

.


----------



## poobar

Car2n said:


> Straight to the point.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-tank-needed-W0QQAdIdZ383910244
> 
> .


40 gallons, nothing under, maybe 35, but not less than 30


----------



## muskieboy

here's a funny one
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/f-fish-tank-Classifieds-W0QQKeywordZfishQ20tankQQisSearchFormZtrue*

Apparently his fluval 305 is worth $500 even though it only costs $160 at petsmart


----------



## Chromey

Was it this one Muskieboy? Your link didnt work for me.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389


----------



## getochkn

Chromey said:


> Was it this one Muskieboy? Your link didnt work for me.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389


Good thing there is fish inside the tank and not outside


----------



## J_T

Chromey said:


> Was it this one Muskieboy? Your link didnt work for me.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389


Ouch! I don't think most used Saltwater systems fetch that much!

Those 15 fish better be something really special!


----------



## Anoobias

The bottle of Bacardi in the last pic may have something to do with the price lol!


----------



## J_T

Anoobias said:


> The bottle of Bacardi in the last pic may have something to do with the price lol!


I saw that too, I was thinking that even full, it wouldn't add enough value! Half empty though, and I bet the math works!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muskieboy

Chromey said:


> Was it this one Muskieboy? Your link didnt work for me.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389


yup.....that's the one


----------



## dsl001

I think this is a typo in the AD, should be $150 and $100, not $1500 and $1000.


----------



## getochkn

dsl001 said:


> I think this is a typo in the AD, should be $150 and $100, not $1500 and $1000.


Should be a typo but hard to put the price wrong like 6 times in the ad and the asking price. lol.


----------



## macKRAZY

LMAO! i had to read it twice to make sure i wasnt seeing things lolol



Chromey said:


> Was it this one Muskieboy? Your link didnt work for me.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389


----------



## muskieboy

look at this ad that just popped up

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-tank-ad-scam-W0QQAdIdZ387699464

There is a ad here on kijiji where a seller is trying to tAke advantage of people's hard earned money. This person lies in their ad of the value of the equipment and people should beware. they are asking 1500 dollars for a 50 gallon fish tank with equipment. Let me assure you that's a ridiculous price and you could buy 4 brand new setups for 1500. in the ad they state the filer which is a fluval external filter and they cost no more then 250 with tax brand new (the seller states 500 which is a lie. You can check the prices for that filter at your local pets smart . You can also buy a 50 gallon brand new tank with hood and light for 200. With a metal stand add an additional 75 dollars. People pls be careful and research before you let a person who wants to take your hard earned money and take advantage of a person who may not know aquarium things very well. For 1500 you could buy a 220 gallon amazing tank with top of the line equipment. Here the ad to be careful of http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389
Here are aquariums asking for the same amount so you can compare and not be taken advantage of. http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...nity-3-Filters-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ385599280
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Complete-Fish-Tank-w-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ383777630
Both this ads are just a couple of what you can get for your money and they come with very good equipment. This seller is lying in their ad and you should all be aware. Let's not let people like this be able to post their lies on a good free sales post. It may. Be buyer beware but us buyers should be made aware of scams.


----------



## Car2n

I don't think this was the best example 
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Complete-Fish-Tank-w-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ383777630

It looks like a rip off itself.


----------



## Chromey

Car2n said:


> I don't think this was the best example
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Complete-Fish-Tank-w-Accessories-W0QQAdIdZ383777630
> 
> It looks like a rip off itself.


Another one of those stands that scare the Poop out of me...

Good price though? LOL


----------



## bigfishy

*oh wow!*

oh wow, a black widow spider for $600 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Black-Widow-W0QQAdIdZ389964253


----------



## carmenh

Geez, I'll have to start packing them up when I see them down at my mom's! . I'll be rich in no time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskieboy

I hope that's a typo


----------



## trailblazer295

I had to read it twice when I saw the price.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/3107072020.html

7.5 gallon bow front tank
plastic stand and lid with flourescent light
home made plexi lid
Cora life mini light 1 x 6 watt 10,000k 1 6watt actinic
Red sea prizm hob protien skimmer
25watt submersible heater
Koralia mini powerhead

12lbs live rock
red button polyps
green button polyps
purple zoas
green grassy looking coral
2" sebae clown
1" blue damsel
couple of hermits
peppermint shrimp

Brand new box reef salt
refractometer

Everything 6 months old or less except tank Afraid to add up how much I paid

Asking $200 or best offer


----------



## getochkn

trailblazer295 said:


> I had to read it twice when I saw the price.
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/3107072020.html
> 
> 7.5 gallon bow front tank
> plastic stand and lid with flourescent light
> home made plexi lid
> Cora life mini light 1 x 6 watt 10,000k 1 6watt actinic
> Red sea prizm hob protien skimmer
> 25watt submersible heater
> Koralia mini powerhead
> 
> 12lbs live rock
> red button polyps
> green button polyps
> purple zoas
> green grassy looking coral
> 2" sebae clown
> 1" blue damsel
> couple of hermits
> peppermint shrimp
> 
> Brand new box reef salt
> refractometer
> 
> Everything 6 months old or less except tank Afraid to add up how much I paid
> 
> Asking $200 or best offer


The protein skimmer and light are almost $200 alone without anything else. Livestock and the rest, he probably paid $500-600 for everything, so $200 for a fairly new setup isn't that bad.


----------



## Fish_Man

trailblazer295 said:


> I had to read it twice when I saw the price.
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/3107072020.html
> 
> 7.5 gallon bow front tank
> plastic stand and lid with flourescent light
> home made plexi lid
> Cora life mini light 1 x 6 watt 10,000k 1 6watt actinic
> Red sea prizm hob protien skimmer
> 25watt submersible heater
> Koralia mini powerhead
> 
> 12lbs live rock
> red button polyps
> green button polyps
> purple zoas
> green grassy looking coral
> 2" sebae clown
> 1" blue damsel
> couple of hermits
> peppermint shrimp
> 
> Brand new box reef salt
> refractometer
> 
> Everything 6 months old or less except tank Afraid to add up how much I paid
> 
> Asking $200 or best offer


That's not a bad price give the livestock and equipment you get that is only 6 months old. It's best offer also so maybe really $150?? I've bought stuff from him before and he's a nice guy and everything is reasonably priced.


----------



## altcharacter

I bought that light used for 5 bucks and I thought I overpaid and that skimmer is the second worst on the market next to the Rio so it would be like saying you would pay $15,000 for a used 1999 Hyundai since the owner paid $20,000 for it

Just because someone somewhere paid top dollar for equipment doesn't mean it's worth it


P.S. Atleast he has that "green grassy looking coral"


----------



## bigfishy

at least he got a nicer tank than me


----------



## msobon

Went to BA's to see whether they had a Maxijet impeller replacement they did it was $24.99, the price of a brand new maxi $28.99...


----------



## Guest

msobon said:


> Went to BA's to see whether they had a Maxijet impeller replacement they did it was $24.99, the price of a brand new maxi $28.99...


Blame the manufacturer for that discrepancy not the retailer. There is very little margin on spare parts. In some cases they are obtained only as a service and with some difficulty. The cost prices for spare parts is astronomical compared to whole units. You could get almost three new units for the cost of all the parts separately.

This is solely due to the primary source.


----------



## J_T

It is the same with most things in life. I deal with door harware. Fixable products are not worth it. I get new parts, and a warrenty for the same as the two parts! Keep the broken stuff, and use it for parts later!

Can't do the same with most of our aquarium parts, but as was mentioned above, manufacturers want you to buy new, there is a bigger margin to be had!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taipan

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Silver-Arowana-Fish-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ399674276

Never mind the price. Some Arowana are exceptionally expensive. A 1 foot Arowana in a 29 Gallon Tank?!? That's just cruel and unusual punishment......


----------



## dl88dl

Taipan said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Silver-Arowana-Fish-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ399674276
> 
> Never mind the price. Some Arowana are exceptionally expensive. A 1 foot Arowana in a 29 Gallon Tank?!? That's just cruel and unusual punishment......


yea I saw that ad but the price is negotiable LOL


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I don't get the "plain glass tank with dirty water and miserable sick $1800 fish" hobby.

If it ain't pretty, it probably ain't healthy neither. And that's just cruel and gross.



W


----------



## sig

*How is this clown?*

he sells this tank for at least 2 years, re-posting it 2 times everyday and asks $350 

This is like from spy movies - until the add is on Kjiiji, I am OK

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...op-of-the-line-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ403879451

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

Funny, we talked about this ad on page 3 of this thread, in may, 2010! At that point I'd seen the ad for a loooong time and someone else said it had been up for 4 years!

It gets refreshed several times a day, too!



sig said:


> he sells this tank for at least 2 years, re-posting it 2 times everyday and asks $350
> 
> This is like from spy movies - until the add is on Kjiiji, I am OK
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...op-of-the-line-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ403879451


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy

*Thought I should share this with the group.....*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...ber-Tetras-or-Pure-Endlers-W0QQAdIdZ405377141


----------



## Taipan

*What the?........*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...er-for-water-NEW-Fan-GREAT-W0QQAdIdZ407928028


----------



## muskieboy

lol here's another good one:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...VERYTHING-YOU-NEED-MUST-GO-W0QQAdIdZ413167950


----------



## Fishfur

This one seems rather excessive.
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Used-fish-tank-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ413590690

$500... for this ? I can see it is a fair size but please..


----------



## Sameer

Fishfur said:


> This one seems rather excessive.
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Used-fish-tank-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ413590690
> 
> $500... for this ? I can see it is a fair size but please..


Ill take it if Im getting that piece of wall with it.


----------



## muskieboy

lol this one is too good:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-FISH-TANK-W0QQAdIdZ425647329


----------



## getochkn

muskieboy said:


> lol this one is too good:
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-FISH-TANK-W0QQAdIdZ425647329


Oh my, I wouldn't pay $80 for that never mind $800.


----------



## bigfishy

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-2-Large-Koi-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ428486280

certainly not healthy koi

looks stunt


----------



## baozi2089

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...mp-SELL-ME-ALL-YOUR-SHRIMP-W0QQAdIdZ437703780

$1 gets you 20 shrimps....ha...ha....


----------



## supergourami

lol big fishy $550 dollers for 2 koi but the tank price isnt to bad


----------



## Dsharp

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-desk-top-aquariums-W0QQAdIdZ447229240

$200 each?


----------



## Jackson

This is crazy
$250 for each red eyed tree frog lolol

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-amazon-frogs-rainforest-W0QQAdIdZ451814973


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

I'm new here, but I've picked up a few tanks on Kijiji in the past.

You tend to browse and somewhat piss yourself laughing at what people are charging for certain things.

Basic aquariums shouldn't cost more than a buck a gallon used. They're used, the crackhead selling it to you sure isn't going to guarantee it for you and the warranty isn't going to be transferred. So why do they ask so much?

When I was looking for a 150 with stand, it was brutal. People were asking for $1000-$1500 or more and the tanks were stocked with garbage that you wouldn't even want. I commented on a lot of kijiji sales and a few people do respond trying to argue about the price...

I basically put it to them this way. My offer is CASH...Dollar Bills Yo! I'm coming tonight with my lifting partner in my company extended panel van. I'm going to put cash in your hand, you're not gonna have to lift anything and I'm not some dumb kid showing up with a Honda Civic or a Grand Prix thinking that a 150 with a stand will fit.

The guy I bought mine from had 2 people make deals with him and one showed up with a Civic, the other showed up with a Grand Prix. He had to move out of his apt in 3 days, I handed him 250 cash for the tank, stand, lids and lights and we shook hands. Done deal. My buddy and I carried it out into my van.

What I love are the "Mature Reefs" for $2500-$5000. 

A) They look like crap, there's no coraline algae on the rocks.
B) The corals look like crap because they aren't getting the proper light.
C) I'm gonna have to tear the tank down and start it up again anyways.

IMO Tanks are worth somewhere between $1 a gallon and 25% of what you paid. People that think otherwise, should never going into business for themselves...unless they wanna starve.


----------



## muskieboy

This one is too funny....
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-two-blood-red-parrot-fish-W0QQAdIdZ453765358


----------



## azotemia

*wow...*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-BNIB-FLUVAL-FLORA-BOX-KIT-8G-150-W0QQAdIdZ453903803


----------



## Jackson

azotemia said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-BNIB-FLUVAL-FLORA-BOX-KIT-8G-150-W0QQAdIdZ453903803


LOL

They just paid like $60 from pj's and want to more than double their money

There was a member that used to come on here that was always trying to pull crap like this. It's probably him


----------



## Blitzcraze

Jackson said:


> LOL
> 
> They just paid like $60 from pj's and want to more than double their money
> 
> There was a member that used to come on here that was always trying to pull crap like this. It's probably him


Haha I got out too had to go to Pickering got the kit for 49.99

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dsharp

Lol
Just saw this after i posted this

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42294



azotemia said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-BNIB-FLUVAL-FLORA-BOX-KIT-8G-150-W0QQAdIdZ453903803


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

There's a small time hustler or two in every area. 

They just need 40-50 bucks a week for a 1/4 oz or a 2-4. They prey on the uneducated and they laugh at the people they sell stuff to. Kind of a sad life...

As a sales professional with a wall full of awards and as result, I type this from the desk of my own company...ripping people off, won't get you anywhere. 

Return Business is based on reputation. Without a positive reputation, you fail in sales.

No respect for people that do this, they give real sales people a bad name.


----------



## Jackson

It's Kijiji people ask for hamsters with huge balls what else has to be said lolol


----------



## Jackson

......... .....


----------



## Bend201

*turtles*

I think its sad how many of these guys need to be adopter because people dont realize how big they get and then i see this.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Adult-female-turtles-W0QQAdIdZ456159675


----------



## Jackson

Bend201 said:


> I think its sad how many of these guys need to be adopter because people dont realize how big they get and then i see this.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Adult-female-turtles-W0QQAdIdZ456159675


That person needs a hit of reality

These turtles are worth what they cost as a baby from a high priced store like Big Al's


----------



## getochkn

Bend201 said:


> I think its sad how many of these guys need to be adopter because people dont realize how big they get and then i see this.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Adult-female-turtles-W0QQAdIdZ456159675


And the fact they are asking $300 each for them when rescues like Little Res'q are full of turtles that would adopt for free and they are overloaded.

Sad.


----------



## Fishfur

They're quite crazed if they think anyone is paying that for RES turtles, especially without a tank. 

Like Getochkn said, people give turtles like this away or dump them, because very few people really want them. They want the cute babies, and don't like them when they grow. Hence rescues full of discarded turtles. Truly very sad.

Every Sheridan's nursery I've been in has a big indoor pond full of 'donated' turtles.. virtually all of them are Red Ears. I count myself very lucky that when I had to rehome my turtles, back in my high school days, I was able to find them an outstanding forever home, with an architect who'd built his own indoor/outdoor pond as part of his office. I'd never be so lucky twice. I had no idea until much, much later just how lucky both I and my turtles were to find that guy.


----------



## muskieboy

Bend201 said:


> I think its sad how many of these guys need to be adopter because people dont realize how big they get and then i see this.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Adult-female-turtles-W0QQAdIdZ456159675


lmfao, I sold my three res + uv bulb/lamp for $30


----------



## default

Honestly, I don't even think these turtles should even be in the hobby.
They're great pets and great creatures, but too many idiots buy them just because they're "cute".
Ive told people if they understand that they get to about a foot and need a tank bigger than the bed you probably sleep on - and most go - "wow that's big, I can sell it for hundreds.." Or "oh.. It's ok I'll just get rid of it and buy a new one".
I've helped people with terrariums and pond designs so they can get their turtles into something big, but there are just way too many dumb people out there.
This goes for all pets, but people always feel like anything smaller than a cat has no need for requirements regarding space.

Back to the topic - do you see the water? Oh man, I don't think he's ever cleaned it.. And I love how he's trying to get them off his hands while making back all the food he's fed them 
And bigals in scarborough has a few dozens of donated turtles that are also free I believe. All those idiots that feel really proud to bring a 10" turtle saying their goodbyes like a true pet owner  and then walks out with a 2-3" baby (face palm)..


----------



## Bend201

i agree these turtles should not be offered in the hobby. and should not be bred on the scale that they are i cringe everytime i see somebody thinking of buying one in a pet store. its shocking how many people still believe that this animal will only grow to the size of it enclosure. iv seen pet stores with huge adults in an indoor pond then the same store has a tank of 50 babies for less then 20 bucks what do they honestly think is going to happin?


----------



## Bend201

i know this probably is not the place for this but here is more more add that has made more then a little ticked off the price is low but this animals is severly under weight and extremely unhealthy i just cant believe this person called this pet "low maintenance" its only low maintenance because they have not been feeding it.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

*46 Gallon Bowfront $450 used,New $299 at Big Al's!*

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...-filter-rocks-and-cichlids-W0QQAdIdZ462925584

Makes sense.

Maybe he's famous and autographed it?


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?...BAAAAAgAAAAABMS0APvL2VohEDsgTEcGGq5755+mABU8*

Apparently this 1 gallon aquarium is worth $20 because it has blue substrate. Who knows, maybe the substrate is from the moon or something?


----------



## Chaoticblissx

BJJBlackbelt said:


> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ot...-filter-rocks-and-cichlids-W0QQAdIdZ462925584
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Maybe he's famous and autographed it?


They are on sale at Big Al's right now for 299+tax. Considering the other equipment and livestock it might be a fair price. I was thinking of selling my 46g bowfront complete saltwater setup (no livestock) for around the same price. Seems to be the usual low end of the scale.


----------



## Chaoticblissx

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-20-gallon-2-chamber-sump-W0QQAdIdZ464191923

20g cracked/repaired sump tank.........am I missing something?


----------



## JamesHurst

Chaoticblissx said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-20-gallon-2-chamber-sump-W0QQAdIdZ464191923
> 
> 20g cracked/repaired sump tank.........am I missing something?


LMAO. Wow.
I guess the one baffle makes it a sump? I'm not sure there's any part of that tank that's still intact apart from the one baffle (which apparently makes this tank a 'sump' in the sellers' eyes). lol, nice catch.


----------



## altcharacter

hahahahaha....the live rock in this one is pretty good!!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...nds-live-rock-and-sand-bed-W0QQAdIdZ476840861


----------



## aznphil

price drop $200 now from $1000000000....ok so i exaggerated

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...um-only-200-from-orig-1000-W0QQAdIdZ468128253


----------



## aznphil

i'm pretty sure its a prank...
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-crayfish-W0QQAdIdZ449205987


----------



## altcharacter

Here is a new one for you....I had to totally laugh at this one
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/hsh/3814351834.html


----------



## Kimchi24

altcharacter said:


> Here is a new one for you....I had to totally laugh at this one
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/hsh/3814351834.html


LOL! I never find these haha


----------



## Fishfur

Ye gods.. if he paid $550 for that new, I want to know where he got it ! They must have seen him coming from miles away.


----------



## default

altcharacter said:


> Here is a new one for you....I had to totally laugh at this one
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/hsh/3814351834.html


Looks like those over priced waterhomes? Aquarium sets.. But I think they wanted everything even food prices back 
When he called conditioner - water sterilizer - made me laugh.


----------



## GAT

this is not from kijiji but big al's mississuaga is selling cherry shrimps at 4.99 per shrimp


----------



## Fishfur

Mind you, BAs Mississauga is also still selling all their livestock at 25% off.. and even more, in a few select cases. So how surprising is it if they've pushed the price on some things to offset the discount ? 

The sale is not going to last forever.. I thought it was supposed to end at the end of June.. now it looks like maybe the end of July. They've had the same email special now for so long I can't recall when it last changed.. just says 25 to 50 percent off livestock.


----------



## Bercey

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-5-5-gallon-Fish-tank-and-accessories-W0QQAdIdZ507165904

This guy wants $115 for a 5.5g tank.


----------



## der_whatkin

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Fish-tank-goldfish-W0QQAdIdZ532717116

500 dollars for a "60 gallon" tank with six(!) Common goldfish.


----------



## sig

*this is for sale for at least last 3 years*

is this person a normal or it is just a sign from the "sleeper" spy group 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...looks-brand-new-very-clean-W0QQAdIdZ561231515

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## clubsoda

3 years try 5 + years I first notice it in 08 hes probably been posting it prior he's asking 300-400$ For 10 gal He's got perseverance


----------



## wtac

Wow...that's one old Fulval heater...circa 1990's!!!


----------



## Fishfur

You have to admire persistence I guess, no matter how misguided.


----------



## TRUONGP15

May not be a kijiji ad but I thought I'd share something along the lines of ridiculously overpriced livestock... Went to BA's today at north York and saw Achilles tang go for $349 plus tax... When I asked why it was so overpriced and if they would consider lowering the price...they simply said its a very good deal since it's rare and this is typically what they normally sell for... I then went on to say that most normal places sell them for 180-200 tops sometimes no tax and he said they have better quarantine methods... I didn't feel much like arguing since it would't get anywhere anyways... But damn that's some ridiculously priced fish....


----------



## JamesHurst

TRUONGP15 said:


> May not be a kijiji ad but I thought I'd share something along the lines of ridiculously overpriced livestock... Went to BA's today at north York and saw Achilles tang go for $349 plus tax... When I asked why it was so overpriced and if they would consider lowering the price...they simply said its a very good deal since it's rare and this is typically what they normally sell for... I then went on to say that most normal places sell them for 180-200 tops sometimes no tax and he said they have better quarantine methods... I didn't feel much like arguing since it would't get anywhere anyways... But damn that's some ridiculously priced fish....


That's a pretty normal price for a large Acanthurus Achilles.


----------



## zoapaly

Last time i saw they brought in illegal CLAMS from.........shipment, Im very firm that country not allowed or give out any permits to ship them out , so how could they get it ?
Bigals stores


----------



## CRJ

TRUONGP15 said:


> May not be a kijiji ad but I thought I'd share something along the lines of ridiculously overpriced livestock... Went to BA's today at north York and saw Achilles tang go for $349 plus tax... When I asked why it was so overpriced and if they would consider lowering the price...they simply said its a very good deal since it's rare and this is typically what they normally sell for... I then went on to say that most normal places sell them for 180-200 tops sometimes no tax and he said they have better quarantine methods... I didn't feel much like arguing since it would't get anywhere anyways... But damn that's some ridiculously priced fish....


thats normal, live aquaria sells them for the same money.


----------



## JamesHurst

zoapaly said:


> Last time i saw they brought in illegal CLAMS from.........shipment, Im very firm that country not allowed or give out any permits to ship them out , so how could they get it ?
> Bigals stores


Limited numbers are cleared for export on an annual basis. That's why all the LFSs tend to get the same types around the same times.


----------



## TRUONGP15

JamesHurst said:


> That's a pretty normal price for a large Acanthurus Achilles.


It wasn't large LOL about 3 inches maybe...


----------



## JamesHurst

TRUONGP15 said:


> It wasn't large LOL about 3 inches maybe...


Ok so that's about Medium sized. It would be priced at $300 to $340 (in CDN $).

A large or xtra large one (5 to 8 inches) would go for $350 to $400.

ie. it's really not that overpriced.


----------



## TRUONGP15

JamesHurst said:


> Ok so that's about Medium sized. It would be priced at $300 to $340 (in CDN $).
> 
> A large or xtra large one (5 to 8 inches) would go for $350 to $400.
> 
> ie. it's really not that overpriced.


Not too sure where you get your fish from to think that's a good price... SUM and NAFB had the same size Achilles for 180 tax in. So when I see big als sell the same fish at the same size for 349.99 plus tax id think its safe to say ... That's over priced


----------



## JamesHurst

TRUONGP15 said:


> Not too sure where you get your fish from to think that's a good price... SUM and NAFB had the same size Achilles for 180 tax in. So when I see big als sell the same fish at the same size for 349.99 plus tax id think its safe to say ... That's over priced


Did I say that was a _good_ price? No.
Pretty sure I said it wasn't _that_ overpriced.

NAFB is well known for selling livestock at wholesale prices. Prices are typically WAY cheap there. Their pricing should not be considered a standard for pricing under any circumstance.

This weekend NAFB had them, yes. They were small ones (approx 2") for $175 - that's no tax AND on sale. They looked like they were ich-ridden (likely from the travel stress) - BA's medicates and acclimate livestock much longer.

(Fish that NAFB bring in spend an average of less than 1 week in-store, if that - often they are sold less than 12 hours after being acclimated into their tanks. BA's hold their fish for a period of time to make sure they are healthy sometime acclimating for up to a week or more.) This equals a higher loss percentage in-store and drives their pricing up.

Yes, it's an expensive fish. If it were extremely healthy and in immaculate shape, YES it is absolutely worth what they were asking to a collector, IMHO.


----------



## loonie

JamesHurst said:


> (Fish that NAFB bring in spend an average of less than 1 week in-store, if that - often they are sold less than 12 hours after being acclimated into their tanks. BA's hold their fish for a period of time to make sure they are healthy sometime acclimating for up to a week or more.) This equals a higher loss percentage in-store and drives their pricing up.
> 
> Yes, it's an expensive fish. If it were extremely healthy and in immaculate shape, YES it is absolutely worth what they were asking to a collector, IMHO.


This I must say its very true as to BA, they do hold their fish for a few days before they put on sale. Sometimes they do have weekly good sale on their SW fish.


----------



## JamesHurst

loonie said:


> This I must say its very true as to BA, they do hold their fish for a few days before they put on sale. Sometimes they do have weekly good sale on their SW fish.


It makes me sad sometimes, especially when you see a fish that's they're acclimating that you REALLY WANT


----------



## zoapaly

Agreed do not bash our GTa member


----------



## Y2KGT

Just a reminder that this thread is for Kijiji and Crag's List posts and NOT to bash GTA Aquaria members. Anyone posting with regards to a GTAA thread will receive an infraction.
--
Paul


----------



## JamesHurst

I see my response to a comment was deleted as well, not sure if it was b/c of the embedded comment I was replying to, however I certainly was not intending to bash anyone or their listings or offend anyone, my apologies if anything said was taken as such.

But anyways, I came across this today, got a chuckle out of it.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...gallon-aquarium-with-stand-W0QQAdIdZ558027643

If you give him $7,700 for his car, you can have his reef aquarium for free!
I guess he's targeting a niche market of buyers 

Edit: Actually, this might kind of be a good deal lol. But still certainly a very weird and very unique one.


----------



## keltera

this guy wants 580$ for a 20gal all accessories.. claiming that they are all top quality.
i msged him aking for the price and was shocked with the price tag. he posts every day 2-3 times a day in hopes someone will buy his overprices USED equipment.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...looks-brand-new-very-clean-W0QQAdIdZ568773540


----------



## darkangel66n

Here is a great deal on an albino channel cat. http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/c...ale/589770547?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## altcharacter

That would make a great dinner


----------



## Cichlidrookie

altcharacter said:


> That would make a great dinner


The most expensive dinner ever. Lol


----------



## darkangel66n

Here is a great deal on a 35. LOL http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...nd/1002991296?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Sameer

darkangel66n said:


> Here is a great deal on a 35. LOL http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...nd/1002991296?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Dang, those plastic plants really bumped the price by $2k


----------



## default

Water changes don't come cheap you know, all those conditioners and water/hydro bills really add up


----------



## bob123

I wish I had sold him the 35 in the first place. What a loser.


----------



## darkangel66n

This is sad and laughable at the same time.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...ft/1004754893?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## arturo

I love reading these, it's too bad all the ads are taken down! Why aren't you guys taking screen shots!!! Lol  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mari.mo

"beautiful fish tank"

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/m...ank/588710234?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mykuhl

darkangel66n said:


> This is sad and laughable at the same time.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...ft/1004754893?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Wow, the water is brown and the tank is only half full. I wonder if that is due to water evaporation and not doing water changes for a very long time :|


----------



## Fishfur

Just plain sad. I wonder how long it will take for this person to figure out nobody is paying him that kind of money for an indoor swamp.


----------



## Y2KGT

I just sent him an email telling him he should be ashamed to keep fish in such horrible conditions. I told him to trade the fish in to Big Al's for credit and then sell the tank empty. Not for $1000 of course. 

Suggest everyone to the same for the sake of the fish. 
--
Paul


----------



## Fishfur

That's a very good idea and I'm a bit ashamed I didn't think of it myself.


----------



## Y2KGT

As a community of responsible fish keepers (most of us) I think we should call out people like this that are clearly not taking care of their fish/tank. 

Every time you see a tank advertised that is three quarters full, please send them an email asking them to fill the tank to at least make it look like it's been well taken care of. 
--
Paul


----------



## KeystoneAquatics

Fishfur said:


> Just plain sad. I wonder how long it will take for this person to figure out nobody is paying him that kind of money for an indoor swamp.


"indoor swamp" made my day, thank you!

My husband dragged me out to see this "amazing setup he found for sale on kijiji for only $600". We got there and I was horrified. Not 60 gallons but in fact 40 gallons. Not "rock covered with coral" but rather, rock covered with aiptasia. I wanted nothing to do with the situtation but my husband continued to barter with the nascar fan and we ended up bringing home "Aiptasia gardens" for like $255 ( the $5 was paid in change that I had in the cup holder because I was angry that I had to bring this thing home). The nascar fan also refused to put his hand in the tank to remove any livestock because "something bit him". ( Blood shrimp trying to clean his filthy hands I assume).


----------



## Fishfur

Always nice to know I made somebody's day !


----------



## KeystoneAquatics

Yea you did for sure because the " wonderful set up" my husband wanted is described perfectly by indoor swamp lol


----------



## Fishfur

I don't do salt but even I know what aptasia are. Must have been hell cleaning it up.


----------



## Cimmel1

Anybody catch this one?
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ne/1023047839?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Fishfur

What would it likely cost in a store ?


----------



## Cimmel1

SUM has them regular$65 on sale now for $46. I bought mine locally from a hobbyist in Niagara for $10. Seen at other stores recently for ~$50 or so.


----------



## Fishfur

Yikes. Where do folks get the idea that just 'cause they want to sell it, it's got to be rare and incredibly valuable ?


----------



## Darkside

I am looking for another 5 gallon... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craf...up/1043759810?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Polarlug

Wouldn't you feel guilty if someone bought that from you?
I'm all about fair market value. That is trying to prey on people's ignorance.


----------



## Fishfur

Talk about wanting retail price for used goods ! This one's trying to make a profit !!


----------



## sig

the same add for last 5 years  Looks like it is some signal in the spy organization 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...an/1045329176?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Alexpatrascu

How about this guy that says he has ~ 15.000$ of live rock, corals and fish in his 90 gal tank ?!?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-animaux-autr...re/1045762541?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

.


----------



## Darkside

How about this one guys? Looks legit!


----------



## HighWater

Here's another for 50 gallon tank (apparently...somebody saw this guy coming  )

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...nk/1039731942?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dragon1974

Think this is a bit over priced

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/mi...er/1052135743?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DrBlueThumb

Lol $3500


----------



## UsAndThem

DrBlueThumb said:


> Lol $3500


The thing about kijiji is this...

No matter what price you set your item at , You will always get low balled. It could be an excellent price and someone is still looking for a deal. If you over price your items and give someone a "Deal" they believe they got one and you got the actual price you were hoping to get


----------



## davesnider

Haha. Kijiji is great sometimes...
---------------------------------------------------------

Please view this ad:

BEAUTIFUL SALTWATER CORNER AQUARIUM WITH CORAL AND FISH INCLUDED,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...arium-with-coral-and-fish-included/1062291094

Price: $ 3,000.00


----------



## UsAndThem

davesnider said:


> Haha. Kijiji is great sometimes...
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Please view this ad:
> 
> BEAUTIFUL SALTWATER CORNER AQUARIUM WITH CORAL AND FISH INCLUDED,
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...arium-with-coral-and-fish-included/1062291094
> 
> Price: $ 3,000.00


Purchased for over $10,000 !? . theres no way , is there ? can't be. . .


----------



## justslothy

UsAndThem said:


> Purchased for over $10,000 !? . theres no way , is there ? can't be. . .


must've been from all those tickets the owner got from the tang police 
we also need more screenshots in this thread by the way since the ads disappear after some time, unless it violates some kind of rule.


----------



## joey 1967

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...es/1063698070?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
A little over priced I would say..


----------



## c31979839

A little pricey I'd say!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...aqua-illuminations-nano-sump-stand/1067320068

Price: $ 1,000.00


----------



## altcharacter

amazingly that tank isn't that overpriced


----------



## Fishfur

Considering what he's offering, and a Starphire tank to boot, not that bad at all.


----------



## joey 1967

c31979839 said:


> A little pricey I'd say!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...aqua-illuminations-nano-sump-stand/1067320068
> 
> Price: $ 1,000.00
> 
> View attachment 125209


This is a pretty good deal considering what your getting.. not overpriced at all


----------



## twobytwo

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/m...es/1056906909?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

$4500


----------



## twobytwo

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/bfs/5043553870.html

Anyone want to open a store?


----------



## Bones21

twobytwo said:


> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/bfs/5043553870.html
> 
> Anyone want to open a store?


Not bad considering the average home in Vancouver is 1.27 million!!


----------



## twobytwo

Is this someone here? Pretty nice setup, 265 reef tank:
http://toronto.craigslist.ca/yrk/for/5162035711.html

and... Over $15k spent!
http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/for/5129901350.html


----------



## harveysburger

Here is a deal

Fish tank,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/markham-york-region/fish-tank/1121067710

Price: $ 350.00


----------



## harveysburger

Good bargain

Please view this ad:

selling a large aquarium with fish,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/city-of-toronto/selling-a-large-aquarium-with-fish/1111008168

Price: $*800.00


----------



## matti2uude

$1450???
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/city-of...le/1148243517?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## belmaskin1

*A little overpriced I'd say.*

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...on/1211491604?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Greg_o

Not cl or kijiji but..

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=265362


----------



## Kimchi24

Greg_o said:


> Not cl or kijiji but..
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=265362


Wow, i never imagines seeing something from this forum posted in this thread lol


----------



## default

Greg_o said:


> Not cl or kijiji but..
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=265362


Thought the exact same thing.


----------



## planter

Give him/her a break it's their first post. They might not know what value their setup up is on the used market.


----------



## Greg_o

planter said:


> Give him/her a break it's their first post. They might not know what value their setup up is on the used market.


yeah, his numbers are so honest



MaxGabriel said:


> well lets count together - tank 250, loaches 75, leopard pleco 60, common pleco 13, snail 15, shrimp 7, thermo 35, in-water filter 35, test kit 55, plants overall 60, pots 70, decoration 50, accessories like bucket filter pipe etc 40, water conditioner 35, filter cartridges 30. at the end we have 830. any other questions? by the way this is not including taxes


----------



## planter

Greg_o said:


> yeah, his numbers are so honest


Ok that second post killed it. Lol


----------



## Westender

*Incredible mix*

I don't know how much he/she wants for this, but I'm pretty blown away by the mix in the tank...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/city-of...ch/1245024418?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Jackson

Westender said:


> I don't know how much he/she wants for this, but I'm pretty blown away by the mix in the tank...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/city-of...ch/1245024418?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


WOW!!!

This is just pathetic. I feel bad for everything in that tank


----------



## planter

Yeah wow.....


----------



## poobar

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...um/1274437164?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## default

poobar said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...um/1274437164?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


For $1,500 it's not actually a terrible price.
That tank and light has a ridiculous retail price, if I recall correctly just those two alone retail for much more than asking price - although that's inflated marineland and fluval pricing.
Plus there's the Vortech and some live rock.
Definitely not a setup that is attractive to hobbyist, but not ludicrously overpriced* imo.


----------



## Car2n

Here's one for only $1200.

Please view this ad:

135 gallon Salt water Aquarium,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/kawart...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Price: $*1,200

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boreas

Oh man, is that salt creep? That must be horribly maintained.


----------



## default

There's probably more salt on the glass than in the tank..


----------



## LaceyRen

Apologize in advance if this isn't actually a ludicrous ad, I am not sure where to post this...I am genuinely curious what others think of it.

I just came across this ad, someone is selling an Ikea shelf as a tank stand. Another ad same person posted is a 45 gallon tank. They also trying to sell them together for 150$ as a deal.

I'm still pretty new to the hobby and also have crippling paranoia when it comes to structural integrity. But seriously, any of you guys actually put tanks on Ikea furniture??

If so, I would love to know the names of the stands/tables you've bought from Ikea and what tank sizes you put on them.

Please view this ad:

Ikea Wood Shelving Unit,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bookcase-sh...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Price: $*100

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## imy112

LaceyRen said:


> Apologize in advance if this isn't actually a ludicrous ad, I am not sure where to post this...I am genuinely curious what others think of it.
> 
> I just came across this ad, someone is selling an Ikea shelf as a tank stand. Another ad same person posted is a 45 gallon tank. They also trying to sell them together for 150$ as a deal.
> 
> I'm still pretty new to the hobby and also have crippling paranoia when it comes to structural integrity. But seriously, any of you guys actually put tanks on Ikea furniture??
> 
> If so, I would love to know the names of the stands/tables you've bought from Ikea and what tank sizes you put on them.
> 
> Please view this ad:
> 
> Ikea Wood Shelving Unit,
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bookcase-sh...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Price: $*100
> 
> Download the application from the Google Play Store.
> http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I would certainly not trust the integrity of an ikea stand. 40gallons of water and glass all over your floors is not worth the risk, money or hassle IMO.


----------



## LaceyRen

imy112 said:


> I would certainly not trust the integrity of an ikea stand. 40gallons of water and glass all over your floors is not worth the risk, money or hassle IMO.


Right?? 45gal filled up with water and substrate it would be close to 500lbs!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## imy112

LaceyRen said:


> Right?? 45gal filled up with water and substrate it would be close to 500lbs!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've learned in my many years in the hobby(fresh or salt).... if you're contemplating if it's risk, it usually is.


----------



## coldmantis

LaceyRen said:


> Apologize in advance if this isn't actually a ludicrous ad, I am not sure where to post this...I am genuinely curious what others think of it.
> 
> I just came across this ad, someone is selling an Ikea shelf as a tank stand. Another ad same person posted is a 45 gallon tank. They also trying to sell them together for 150$ as a deal.
> 
> I'm still pretty new to the hobby and also have crippling paranoia when it comes to structural integrity. But seriously, any of you guys actually put tanks on Ikea furniture??
> 
> If so, I would love to know the names of the stands/tables you've bought from Ikea and what tank sizes you put on them.
> 
> Please view this ad:
> 
> Ikea Wood Shelving Unit,
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bookcase-sh...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Price: $*100
> 
> Download the application from the Google Play Store.
> http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I use a Kallax Shelf Unit Article Number : 202.758.14 for 4+ years now without issue.

I added a piece of plywood in the back for support, also added L brackets in the back corners for extra security.










Removed the Shelves and made an "ADA" style door.










Tank on top is a 28g bowfront goldfish tank for my wife, I threw in plants in pots that I no longer want. The bottom has a 20g high sump.


----------



## LaceyRen

coldmantis said:


> I use a Kallax Shelf Unit Article Number : 202.758.14 for 4+ years now without issue.
> 
> I added a piece of plywood in the back for support, also added L brackets in the back corners for extra security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the Shelves and made an "ADA" style door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank on top is a 28g bowfront goldfish tank for my wife, I threw in plants in pots that I no longer want. The bottom has a 20g high sump.


That looks awesome, like any standard looking stand you buy in LFS for probably 5x the price. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deonne91

Not sure if this is the right place, but wanted to check peoples opinion on whether or not this is a good deal. 

$1,000 for the 80g tank in these pictures (rimless) plus the stand, sump and plumbing.

Pics attached

thanks!


----------



## giermoivi

for aesthetics, yes, but that looks like red sea reefer so i would just check msrp, sorry no one replied sooner.

beautiful tanks, with stands and the right form factor are often hard to find used, and hence ask abit more too


----------



## deonne91

giermoivi said:


> for aesthetics, yes, but that looks like red sea reefer so i would just check msrp, sorry no one replied sooner.
> 
> beautiful tanks, with stands and the right form factor are often hard to find used, and hence ask abit more too


thanks, I bought it many months ago and am happy with it. The tank is a Deep Blue 80 frag tank and the cabinet/sump are all custom (owner is a cabinet maker), so cant complain.


----------



## joey 1967

Someone on Kijiji trying to pass this off as live rock..


----------



## mmatt

joey 1967 said:


> View attachment 290774
> Someone on Kijiji trying to pass this off as live rock..


Lol!! Well then. Maybe the seller is Ramez lol


----------

